# Symphony of the Snakes



## Franky (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello again, as you all may know, I have abandoned most of my other FF's in this section, mainly due to factors beyond my control (sort of)... So, I wanted to start a new one.


OC's are always welcome~

*Chapter Directory*
Chapter 1
Chapter 2
Chapter 3
Chapter 4
Chapter 5
Chapter 6
Chapter 7
Chapter 8
Chapter 9
Chapter 10
Chapter 11
Chapter 12
Chapter 13
Chapter 14(.5)
Chapter 15
Chapter 16
Chapter 17
Chapter 18
Chapter 19
Chapter 20


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 19, 2009)

I replied >:3


----------



## Franky (Sep 19, 2009)

I'll get started at some point today.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 19, 2009)

Yays yays


----------



## Franky (Sep 19, 2009)

*Chapter 1~ A Snake's Last Song*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 1~ A Snake's Last Song_ 



"Shibo-san, go!"

"I won't leave you, Kimimaro-kun!!"

Kimimaro, the leader of the sound 4, turned completely black and brown by the power of his curse seal, with bones and blood portruding from all over his body. Shibo stood behind him, her black clothing ripped and blood-covered. One of her arms had been ripped off, now wrapped in tight bandages.

"I won't let you die here, Shibo-san, you are Orochimaru's daughter, and... as his most faithful... I WON"T LET YOU DIE!!!!" Kimimaro shouted, charging into a crowd of ninja from the village hidden in the leaves.

Shibo held her severed arm in pain and fear, crying as she watched her beloved Kimimaro fight for her life, not fearing his own death, under the blackest night sky. She turned and ran as he roared in rage.

As she jumped into the trees and away towards the hideout of her father, Orochimaru, the leader of the Sound Ninja, she heard Kimimaro shout in his last breath.

"DANCE OF THE SEEDLING FERN!" He shouted with all of his strength.

Pillars made out of his bones ruptured from below the surface, impaling the entire army of leaf Jonin and Chunin.

"KIMIMARO!!!" shouted Shibo as she turned and cried out in despair.

"Go! Find that girl that escaped! Kill everyone in the Sound Village!" shouted a leaf Jonin in the distance.

With that, Shibo turned back, holding in all of her tears for the moment, and lunged through the trees. The only thought running through her head was revenge... She wanted to kill them all... To make them suffer a fate worse then death...

Her eyes shot open and she stopped. Suddenly, what remained of the leaf army appeared arround her, still in high numbers.

"You can't escape! Take us to the rest of the Sound and we might spare you!" demanded one of them.

"Spare me? You mean give me mercy?" asked Shibo, biting her lip until it bled, "WHAT WOULD YOU MONSTERS KNOW ABOUT MERCY?!?!"

A green liquid began to spew from her mouth, pushing her into the air and melting anyone it touched. She reached into her mouth and pulled out Kusanagi, her father's sword, covered in her body's acid. She flipped over in the air and dived down towards the army.

"Don't stand down, kill her-"

The leaf ninja fell one by one as Shibo curved through them all, catching their attacks and blasting them with her acid. But, she wasn't enough alone, and she was eventually cornered.

"We've got you know, Hebihime, now, take us to Orochimaru!"

"Oh? What ever are you talking about? I'm right here!"

"Wha-what?! Who's there?!?! Show yourself!"

"Sure."

A group of three ninja burst from underground. One of them, a pale-skinned man, stood back while another, the white haired boy, who shared similar features as Kimimaro, leapt forward and sliced the leaf ninja in half with a glistening white sword of some sort. The last one, another white haired man, attacked with blue auras around his hand; his victims showed no outter signs of injury, but they collapsed anyway.

"Father!" shouted Shibo as she jumped forward into Orochimaru's embrace, "they killed him! they killed Kimimaro!"

"It's okay... we'll kill them all... with our power..." he said, comforting her as she cried into his chest.

Once Shibo said that they had killed Kimimaro, the white haired boy holding the white blade perked up. Suddenly, a white aura burst up around him and his skin turned a blank white with black lines running from the backs of his fingers and up his arms, connecting on his back. His eyes began to bleed.

"You killed him... I'll... I'll kill you... I'LL KILL YOU!!!" shouted the younger brother of Kimimaro, Komacki Kaguya.

Bones burst from his body, impaling everyone around him. He went into a blind rage and began to shred the leaf ninja with every bone in his body.

"Kabuto! Come over here and take care of Shibo's arm, let Komacki take care of these pests.

"Dance... of... the Crescent Moon!" shouted Komacki as he formed a scythe made completely out of his own bones and started to hack away at the leaf ninja.

~~~

Later that night, Shibo sat on her luxurious bed, crying alone to herself.

"Shibo..." whispered Orochimaru as he slowly walked in and sat down on her bed.

"I... couldn't do anything... to... save him..." she whispered in between tears, jumping into Orochimaru's arms.

"Shibo... you did what you could've..."

"But... you can make me stronger!"

"I told you Shibo, I will never do that to my own daughter."

"But... with that... I would've been able... to save him!"

"Shibo... he was dying already... there's nothing you could've done..."

Shibo just cried in his arms until she drifted off to sleep. Orochimaru laid her back in her bed and covered her with her blankets. He sighed and walked out of the room as Shibo slept peacefully.

~~~

Down the hall, in Kabuto's lab, Komacki lay on an opperating table, surrounded by Kabuto's weird machinary.

"Ah, Komacki-kun, you know you're not supposed to go all the way to Curse Seal stage 4... it causes heavey damage to your entire body and litterally rips your cells apart one by one..." Kabuto commented, "It's very annoying to have to repair you afterwards you know..."

"I... am sorry..." Komacki whispered under his breath.

"of course..."

"I... had to avenge him... at any cost..."

"I know..."

"Even if it... means my entire life, I want to avenge him... to avenge my brother..."

"but you can't do that if your dead, can you?"

Komacki just thought quietly for a moment before speaking again.

"I want... to destroy them... to kill everyone in the leaf village..."

"You and Orochimaru share the same interests..."

"yeah..."


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 19, 2009)

nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu ;0; *holds Oro plushie* Kimi-kun... ;.; nuuuuuu...

Me has a sad


----------



## Franky (Sep 19, 2009)

It gets better.. dun worry


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 19, 2009)

Okie... ;.;

And now Shibo shall go emo...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 19, 2009)

I like it so far. very well done. Can my OC be in the story by chance?


----------



## Franky (Sep 20, 2009)

Sasuke Luver said:


> I like it so far. very well done. Can my OC be in the story by chance?



Can you deliver unto me a profile full of bad-assery?

if so, than yes, he/she can be.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 20, 2009)

*Damn the Leaf is full of assholes. 

I feel like kicking someones ass who's from the Leaf right now.*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 20, 2009)

Clara, I'm the Otokage, I get to kick their asses every single day


----------



## Franky (Sep 20, 2009)

I lol'd.

more later today.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 20, 2009)

Please, I wanna read moarrr ;0; And I has a fever...


----------



## Franky (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't pity people anymore. No matter how deep a wound, it will always heal.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 20, 2009)

Not if it is emotional...those wounds always stay for many people


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 20, 2009)

sounds fair. lol


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 20, 2009)

*When you promise a chapter, I'll lurk.

And I still call conductor of the symphony... *


----------



## Franky (Sep 20, 2009)

Sasuke Luver said:


> sounds fair. lol


the sooner the better, in fact, you might make it into the next chapter


Miss Fortune said:


> *When you promise a chapter, I'll lurk.
> 
> And I still call conductor of the symphony... *


I was about to write and got caught by Shibo on MSN.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 20, 2009)

Poooostttt~ post the chappy, Frankyyyyyy~~~~ You know what you'll get as a better reward


----------



## Franky (Sep 20, 2009)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Poooostttt~ post the chappy, Frankyyyyyy~~~~ You know what you'll get as a better reward



YAHAHAHAHAH~! What kind of _better_ reward?:ho


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not saying yet, hun...cause I'm EVIL like that :ho


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 20, 2009)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Poooostttt~ post the chappy, Frankyyyyyy~~~~ You know what you'll get as a better reward



*Whoa! Whoa! Ok! It's that type of thread! I'll just go now! :amazed*


----------



## Franky (Sep 20, 2009)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> I'm not saying yet, hun...cause I'm EVIL like that :ho



Well, it's hard to write with the current "rewards"


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so evil~ *sings When You're Evil*


----------



## Franky (Sep 20, 2009)

Although rewards are damn distracting


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 20, 2009)

Post chappy or no better reward :l


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 20, 2009)

*smacks head* talk about creepy....not lol.


----------



## Franky (Sep 20, 2009)

But... awww...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 20, 2009)

*Is it safe to come back and read now? No? Ok then..*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 20, 2009)

It's safe, Clara... =3=


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 20, 2009)

yea, safe for now. lolz


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 20, 2009)

Fwanky-kun, Pwease wite da chappy for meh?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 20, 2009)

give him time shibo, im sure he'll post it soon enough


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 20, 2009)

OuO I'm happier than I am on Fanta


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 20, 2009)

okay then......


----------



## Franky (Sep 20, 2009)

Fanta fanta, don't you wanna fanta fanta~

writing now


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 20, 2009)

ouo *drink grape fanta* Ouo


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 20, 2009)

yay. all is calm again. lol


----------



## Franky (Sep 20, 2009)

*Chapter 2~ My Lover and I as One*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 2~ My Lover and I as One_ 



Shibo awoke the next morning, rubbing her eyes and sitting quietly in her bed. She curled up against the wll and sat there for a while.

"Shibo-kun... your father wants to have a word with you..."

"No..."

"He said it's important," stated Kabuto as he slowly pushed open the door.

"I SAID NO!" shouted Shibo, spewing acid at him.

Kabuto barely managed to slip out of the room in time to escape.

"What a violent girl she is..."

"Move."

"Oh? What can you do?"

"I can drag her out. I wasn't awake last night, but I know what happened."

"Fine... but Orochimaru-sama won't be pleased if you die..."

"hmph..."

The man pushed the doors open so quickly that they both fell off of their henges and onto the ground.

"Why are you here! I said LEAVE ME ALONE!" Shibo screamed, as she let out another stream of acid.

Before the acid made contact, a sword surrounded in Reiton chakra sliced through the center of it and caused it to fly to the sides, burning against the walls.

"Come now... that's not going to work..." said the man, opening his red eyes and staring into Shibo's.

She suddenly fainst the second his eyes caught hers.

~~~

"Why did you do this to her, boy!?" shouted Orochimaru.

"To get her out of her room." said Sasuke Uchiha, standing next to Orochimaru ocross the room.

Shibo woke up in a chair with a strong headache. Shaking it off quickly, she looked up to see her father, Orochimaru, and his latest project, Sasuke Uchiha, standing next to eachother across the room.

"Wha-what's... going on?"

"You said you wanted power... right?" Orochimaru asked her with signs of hesitation.

"Are you going to?" Shibo started with hope.

"No. I already told you, I will never do that."

"Then what?"

"Well... you loved Kimimaro, correct?"

"Ye-.... yes..."

"Well... we recovered his body... and... I believe that Kabuto may be able to infuse some of his abilities into you..."

At the mention of this, Shibo was suddenly alert. She was surprised that she may be able to gain her love's abilities. So, she decided to go with it.

"When?"

"Imidiately."

"Huh?"

Suddenly, lights all around came on, revealing the restrains that Shibo had on her body. Behind her stood Kabuto and about 20 or so sound ninja with medical abilities. Kabuto stepped forward with a smirk and adjusted his glasses.

"Shall we begin?" Kabuto said coldly.

Orochimaru turned out of the room as Shibo shrieked. The operation had begun...

~~~

Deeper within Orochimaru's lair, inside the prison chambers, Komacki sat against the wall, chained up for opposing Orochimaru's plans for the remains of his brother.

"He can't do that... he's dishonoring my brother..."

"What's that snake doing now?" asked a girls voice from the cell across the hall.

"Who's there!?" asked Komacki, instantly perking up.

"It's me... Yuki..." said the leaf rogue who had been captured by Orochimaru a while back.

"Oh... you..."

"So... what's Orochimaru up to know?"

"Well... he's going to infuse my brother's remains into Shibo so that she can gain his abilites... but he's dishonoring my borther... he deserves his own burial..."

"Orochimaru's horrible... he won't let me be with my Sasuke~<3"

"What?"

"Nothing!" she said, snapping back, blushing brightly.

Komacki snickered at her a little.

~~~

"She's awake..." Kabuto said with a sense of victory.

"Hmmm... What, where am I?" Shibo asked.

"You're in your room... the operation was a complete success," exclaimed Orochimaru with Kabuto at his side.

"My head hurts..."

"A minor side effect, just rest and it'll go away eventually."

"Okay..." Shibo said softly, slowly drifting off to sleep.

~~~

Leaf Ninja had Shibo surrounded deep in the forest, far from home. They were closing in on her, kunai's at the ready.

"NO! STAY AWAY!" she shouted, forming hand signs.

But, no matter how hard she tried, she could perform any techniques. She wasn't even able to use Kusanagi.

"N-no! What's happening..."

"That's right... just die little girl!" said one of the Leaf Ninja, lunging forward to kill her.

"STAY AWAY FROM HER!"

Suddenly, a glistening white blade caught the kunai and sent it flying off into the trees.

"Who are you!?" shouted the ninja, holding his hurt hand.

"I'm... Kimimaro Kaguya!"

"Kimi-kun!" shouted Shibo in joy, "But... I thought you were dead!"

"I am."

"Then... how?"

"This is your dream..."

"But... it seems so real... YOU seem so real..."

"I am... My soul was infused into you with what was left of my body..."

"Wha-what?"

"I'm alive... inside of you..."

Suddenly, the nightmare slipped away, and only Kimimaro and Shibo existed in a blank space. Shibo couldn't say anything as Kimimaro took her in his grasp and held her close.

"I'm sorry... but I can't talk to you anymore..."

"NO! DON'T GO!"

Kimimaro began to fade away slowly into the blank verse around them. At that moment, Shibo suddenly shot up, in her bed and covered in sweat, with Orochimaru sitting on the side of her bed.

"Shibo! Are you okay?! I heard you screaming and..."

"It's okay daddy... Kimimaro's still alive..."

Confused, Orochimaru simply nodded and hugged Shibo before letting her go back to bed, a soft smile on her face...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 20, 2009)

awesome!!! i love it!! lolz. Kimi and Shibo make thee perfect couple. :


----------



## Franky (Sep 20, 2009)

Why thank you.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 20, 2009)

Awww, poor Shibo-chan D:

I have to go now, see everyone tomorrow


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 20, 2009)

*Bye Shibo! If you see a pair of eyes floating above your head don't scream! 

Hmm... I read that chappy... and the first thing that came to mind was...

HOLY CRAP!! YUKI!!*


----------



## Franky (Sep 20, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *Bye Shibo! If you see a pair of eyes floating above your head don't scream!
> 
> Hmm... I read that chappy... and the first thing that came to mind was...
> 
> HOLY CRAP!! YUKI!!*



got a request, so yeah


----------



## Franky (Sep 21, 2009)

To write or not to write (at 2:34am)... THAT is that question...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 21, 2009)

It's almost 9:00AM here


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 21, 2009)

its 12:40 here lol


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 21, 2009)

*It's 6:00 pm here. 


And where's this chapter I've been hearing about?*


----------



## Franky (Sep 21, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *It's 6:00 pm here.
> 
> 
> And where's this chapter I've been hearing about?*



Your imaginary friends are lying to you again.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 21, 2009)

*That doesn't mean there won't be....*


----------



## Franky (Sep 21, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *That doesn't mean there won't be....*



Touche**


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 21, 2009)

* Haha         .*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 21, 2009)

..........aww....no chap yet? damn....


----------



## Franky (Sep 21, 2009)

*Chapter 3~ Dance*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 3~ Dance_ 



The next morning, Shibo was taken by Kabuto and Komacki to the training arena underneath Orochimaru's lair, where Komacki was to help train her in the arts of Shikotsumyaku (Dead Bone Pulse). Komacki had been hesitant the entire way down to the arena, as if he denied that Shibo deserved to become a master of his clan's arts.

"Komacki-kun, it'll be ok, it's not her fault that he died, now is it?" Kabuto asked in an attempt to calm him.

"It's..."

"Hmm... Well, you seem like you're not going to change that mindset of yours... that it's her fault and all."

At the mention of that, Shibo instantly tensed up and Komacki snarled, grinding his teeth and cursing under his breath.

"K-komacki..." Shibo whispered.

"SHUT-UP."

With that, Shibo backed off, stricken deeply by the amount of pain that her father's decision had caused him. The only thoughts that ran through her head was whether or not it was worth it.

"We're here boys and girls," Kabuto intervened, pushing open two large doors.

Kabuto jumped into the balchony above, where he was to observe the training and keep track of Shibo's progress. Orange tourches lining the walls suddenly lit up, and the room became ingulfed in a sickly orange glow. The field was covered in debris from past training cessions.

"Ok, Komacki, I won't stop you. Do what you want, as long as she grows stronger-"

"All of you... just shut-up..." Komacki said after shooting Kabuto through the throat with one of his finger-tip bones.

"Komacki!"

"You... you shut-up, too! YOU MOST OF ALL!" he shouted, a dark and shadowy aura beginning to engulf him.

"Wha-what's going on?" asked Kabuto as he plucked the non-lethal bullet from his neck and quickly healed himself.

Down below, all he could see was Komacki, shroud in shadows, and Shibo, just standing there wondering what was going to happen.

"This isn't good... he placed that bullet well... I can't move very well..."

"You... you all... will die... for what you did... I'LL KILL YOU BOTH!" Komacki shouted in blind rage.

He let loose a bellowing roar that silenced the light of every single torch in the room, plunging it into blackness. Shibo could still sense his shadowy chakra, like breath on the back of her neck, standing there in front of her, staring her down.

"Shikotsumyaku... dance of the Black Bones..." Komacki muttered coldly.

In that instant, his chakra became erratic, making it impossible to pin point him. If someone were to even try to find him, it would be as if they were surrounded by 1,000,000 of him.

"By plunging bones filled with chakra in the floor, the walls, and the ceiling, I can create a room where I can sense everything around me. As a bonus, the chakra-filled bones cut-off any attempts to sense my true chakra..." Komacki whispered under his breath.

This move was obviously putting a huge strain on his body.

"B-but... why? Why are you doing this?"

"It's your fault he's dead... you ran... and he died... and then you dishonored him with your transformation... so... I'm going to avenge him until my last breath runs out..."

Shibo was suddenly knocked forward by 3 swift kicks to the back of her head, and then stabbed in the side by Komacki's bones. She fell forward onto her hands and knees, unable to see a thing. She suddenly felt something grab her hair and pull her off the ground, and then Komacki's fist came out of no where and into her side, sending her flying into the wall.

Before Shibo could even breath, Koacki's feet both rocketed into her back as she lay against the wall. He followed up by flipping around and grabbing her legs and tossing her towards the ceiling. A barrage of bullets from Komacki's fingers came next, putting holes in her limbs.

Shibo shrieked in agony as she was beaten and stabbed.

"HOW IS IT?! HOW IS THE PAIN MY BROTHER WENT THROUGH!?!?!" Komacki screamed, now going mad.

Komacki's hand suddenly caught Shibo's ankle.

"HAVE SOME MORE!"

A spike of bones shot from his palm and retracted, putting a good-sized hole through her ankle, severing most of the muscles. Blood could be heard splattering everywhere.

"HYAHAHAHAHAHAH! I'LL MAKE YOU DANCE IN PAIN!!!"

Komacki began to swiftly stab Shibo in every part of her body, causing her entire being to convulse. Although they were non-fatal quick jabs, the pain was still unimaginable. Her body eventually fell to the floor, a bloody mess.

"K-komacki... why?" she managed to whisper as blood trinkled from her mouth.

"WHY?! THIS IS REVENGE!"

Shibo suddenly blacked out, and Komacki just stood, laughing madly at himself.

"NOW TO KILL THAT FOUR-EYED IDIOT!!"

"Dance of the Puppet," said a voice that seemed to come from no where.

"WHAT?!?!"

Shibo's body stood suddenly, bones filling in the holes created by Komacki's onslaught. Her eyes turned green, the same shade as Komacki's brother's eyes.

"WHAT'S GOING ON!?" shouted Komacki as he tried to impale Shibo's chest.

But, just before the bone ran its course, Shibo's hand cuaght it, stopping it in its tracks.

"Komacki. I won't let you fall to revenge."

"SHUT-UP! SHUT-UP SHUT-UP SHUT-UP SHUT-UP!!!"

Komacki sent a barrage of bone spikes from below, somewhat like Dance of the Seedling Fern, just smaller, towards Shibo. Just as they came up, Shibo flipped through them, jumping off of them and landing on her feet.

"TO SLOW!" shouted Komacki as he morphed from the bones, ready to stab Shibo.

Shibo simply stopped the bone with a bone of stronger density and higher speed, portruding from her right shoulder. The bone swiftly retracted.

"Komacki... you won't harm this body."

"WHO ARE YOU!!!???"

"Have you forgotten?"

"DON'T FUCK WITH ME YOU BASTARD! BITCH! WHO ARE YOU!!???"

"I never taught you such language, brother," Kimimaro, from within Shibo, stated as he used Shibo's body to punch Komacki in the gut with surprising strength.

Komacki fell onto Shibo's arm in that instant, already exhausted from using his abilities so much. Shibo's eyes reverted to her own and she dropped to the floor on top of Komacki.

The lights suddenly burst back to life, as Kabuto had finally managed to fully heal himself.

"What happened?!" he shouted as he stared at the blood covering the entire room.

Then he saw the shape that Shibo was in.

"Shibo-san!" he shouted, jumping down to help her.

Suddenly, two masked Sound Ninja appeared, as per Kabuto's personal request.

"Take him away," Kabuto commanded, lifting Shibo onto his shoulder, "I'll take care of Shibo, but lock this child in the darkest cell we have, and make sure to completely bind him with the strongest barrier!"

The two masked men nodded and grabbed Komacki, not caring about his injury and condition, and disappeared.

"Damn that Komacki... now I have such a job on my hands..." Kabuto muttered, under his breath, "but... this is just the chance I've been waiting for... heh heh... Komacki may be of some use to me in his current state... fufufu..."


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 21, 2009)

Damn Kabuto! You should die a horrible death!


----------



## Franky (Sep 21, 2009)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Damn Kabuto! You should die a horrible death!



he may... much later into the story... but... for now, he has his own plans...

so, any comments on my fighting seen? I've always thought it was good, but I've been trying to improve them...

I also need to improve my romance scenes by some point in this...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 22, 2009)

The fighting scene was perfect. I had no complaints


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 22, 2009)

I appwove!
Shibo: *snarls*
:3 Can't hurt me, ya cripple XD
Shibo: ;___; Shud da fuck up...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 22, 2009)

*Damn that sucks. I want to kill Kabuto now.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 22, 2009)

don't we all???


----------



## Franky (Sep 22, 2009)

*Chapter 4~ Elective Amnesia*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 4~ Elective Amnesia_ 



"GYYAAAAAAAA!!!!"

Komacki shouted as he pulled against the chains binding him by his ankles and wrists to the cold cell wall. Drops of water fell onto the floor, making quiet sounds ring through the room.

"Komacki! Calm Down!" shouted Yuki from another cell down the hall.

Originally, Yuki and Komacki had been right next to eachother, but now Komacki was in a high security cell farther away. Far enough that she had to shout to reach him, if that shout reached his head either way was unknown.

"RRAAAAAHHH!!! LET ME OUT!!! I'LL KILL HER!!!!!" Komacki continued to shout, jumping from the wall only to be pulled right back by the chains.

"Shut your trap..." whispered a large man sitting next to Komacki in the same cell.

"WHO'RE YOU BASTARD?!"

"I said shut your trap..."

"HAHAHAHAH! WHY SHOULD I?!?"

The man's grey eyes opened, full of anger. He lifted his arms and shatter his restraints with ease. His fist suddenly flew into Komacki's gut.

"I told you to shut your trap... you should listen when someone stronger than you tells you to do something..."

Komacki fell back to the floor, coughing up a bit of blood and finally relaxed against the wall.

"Who are... you?"

"It is polite to state your name first."

"K... Komacki Kaguya..." said Komacki, biting his lip.

"I am Hikkurou Geratu."

"Care to elaborate?"

"Hmph... no manners," Hikkurou grunted, "I was once a rogue ninja from the Village Hidden in the Clouds, but I was soon found by Orochimaru. Orochimaru recruited me for his own purposes, and I blindly followed him. Not long after, he decided to attack my village, where my children were living under the care of an old friend. But, seeing them again, I froze and questioned myself. I came to the conclusion that I had chosen the wrong path and decided to try and redeem myself by stopping Orochimaru, but I was defeated by him. I later discovered that the only reason Orochimaru had discovered my village was because he had taken my maps... I was to foolish, and my family and friends paid the price..."

"What about your wife?"

"She, too, became a rogue ninja... but I do not know where she resides at this moment... I can only pray for her safety..."

The two sat there in silence while Komacki pondered what Hikkurou had said.

"Well... I'll be your new family... if you want... I mean, I just recently lost my borther, the last family I had left... so I'm in the same boat..."

"Hmph..." he sighed, "sure... why not..."

Komacki smiled a tiny bit in the corner of his mouth when he gained a new addition to his family.

Hours past, and no word.

~~~

Later that night, to circles in the darkness shined and a sickening smile emerged in the shadows, one that showed a cunning coldness. Komacki winked himself awake and gazed into the pitch-blackness of the prison cells, but all were asleep.

"Komacki-kun~" whispered a sly voice from the blackness, "it's time to go..."

With that, Komacki heard the cell door creak open and he felt the chains that bound him being yanked. He couldn't do anything so he went along with it, deciding in his mind that this was his punishment.

His vision to glazed to make out the person taking him, but he was soom placed onto a cart outside in the moonlight. He could feel himself moving under the trees.

"What's going on?" he murmered to anyone that could hear.

"Nothing... it's ok, Komacki-kun, just go back to sleep~" said the same cold voice.

Komacki nodded his head slightly and drifted back into a deep sleep.

~~~

Komacki's eyes opened to a bright light in his face, which was quickly pushed aside. All he could feel was the cold metal table that he was now bound to. His whole body was going numb to the point where he could feel anything.

"Komacki-kun~" said a sadistic voice, diffrent from the one that had carried him away, "Good morning, Komacki-kun~, are you awake? I want you to see this whole procedure! Hyahahahah!"

The sickening laugh that accompanied the voice was unfamilier, but a familier face soon gazed at him from above.

"Good morning, Komacki-san," said Kabuto, his glasses shining in the light, "would you like to know where this is?"

"Wha-what?" Komacki replied groggily.

"This is an old factory in the Village Hidden in the Rocks," Kabuto answered, "and we're about to perform a wonderous operation."

"We?"

"Hyahahah! By we he means he and I, right Kabuto-kun~" commented the sadistic voice in the background, "You know all of those conflicting emotions that stop you from killing in battle? Well, we're going to erase all of those bad memories and emotions that hold you back! We're doing you a favor, Komacki-kun!"

"Wha-what? Why?"

"Why? Crazy boy, I just told you why!"

"We're doing it so that you can be 100% effeciant on the battle field," Kabuto explained, "and so that you'll do whatever we want."

"You can't do that! I'll forget about everyone!" Komacki shouted, now fearful.

"Too~ Bad~" said the sadistic voice to a slight tune.

"Now, let's begin."

Memories of people Komacki had met before flashed before his eyes as the two men readied themselves... of Orochimaru, Yuki, Hikkurou, Sasuke... Shibo... and Kimimaro...

"No!" shouted Komacki as the two people closed in on him, "No! Stop! STOP! AAAAAAAAAHHHHGGG-"

Komacki fell silent as the operation began...

~~~

Shibo suddenly shot up in her bed.

"Wha-what's going on? Why do I feel like... something's going horribly wrong..." she questioned herself.

"I can feel it, too... this dark feeling," commented a familier voice in her head.

"Kimi-kun?"

"Yes..."

"What's happening?"

"I don't know..."

Out of no where, Orochimaru opened the door, a slight worriedness painting his face.

"Have you seem Kabuto? Or Komacki?" he asked, "Kabuto's no where to be seen and Komacki isn't in his cell..."

"I just woke up..."

"Well... ok..."

"What about Sasuke?"

"I sent him out to search for them... I have a bad feeling about this..."

"So do we..."

"We?"

"I mean I!"

"Are you sure you're ok?"

"F-fine!" Shibo stuttered, blushing.

"..."

"..."

"Well ok, but get some rest if you don't feel well... I'm going to go back to search..." he said as he shut the door behind him, leaving Shibo alone.

"Barely got out!" Shibo sighed.

"That was lucky..." Kimimaro commented.

Shibo just sat there, wondering...

~~~

"Hmm? Komacki-san, are you there?" asked Hikkurou into nothingness, looking for Komacki, "Huh... I wonder where he went... Hey, Yuki, did you see Komacki get taken?!"

"No!" Yuki shouted back.

"I hope he's alright..."


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 22, 2009)

nuuuuu Kabuto, now I'm pisssssed

Poor Komacki ;0;

Lol, I sense Shibo went through dream smex


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 22, 2009)

0.o


I got a bad feeling about this.............Bad Kabuto! Roll over and die!!!


----------



## Franky (Sep 22, 2009)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> nuuuuu Kabuto, now I'm pisssssed
> 
> Poor Komacki ;0;
> 
> Lol, I sense Shibo went through dream smex





Sasuke Luver said:


> 0.o
> 
> 
> I got a bad feeling about this.............Bad Kabuto! Roll over and die!!!


Kabuto and... who's the crazy man?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 22, 2009)

As i said, bad feeling about this.


----------



## Franky (Sep 22, 2009)

*Chapter 5~ Gates of Fear*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 5~ Gates of Fear_ 



"Prisoner Hikkurou, Orochimaru-sama wishes to know any information you may have regarding the whereabouts of Komacki and Kabuto-sama," demanded two of the guards.

"I have none," Hikkurou replied.

"Come now, Hikkurou, I know you and him were close!" hissed Orochimaru, slipping into the conversation.

"Maybe so, but I do not know where he is."

"Hmmm... He and Kabuto are no where to be seen, and I've sent Sasuke to find them... Just so you know, Sasuke has been instructed to kill him if he finds him..."

Hikkurou perked up. He looked up at Orochimaru, snarling.

"What?! You're going to kill him!?"

"I've decided, for the acts he commited against my Shibo, he is to die," Orochimaru replied, "and if he decided to kidnap Kabuto, then his death will only be more painful."

"YOU BASTARD! LET ME OUT SO I CAN PUNCH YOUR FACE IN!"

"Come now, you know that won't happen... after all, I put you down once before..."

"You don't think I wasted all of my time inside this prison, do you? No... every chance I could get, I was training, both in body and mind... If you let me out I'll kill you!"

"I don't fancy that experiment... maybe some other day, Hikkurou..." Orochimaru hissed in disgust as he walked out of the prison, the two guards alongside him.

"Hikkurou..." Yuki muttered.

"I won't let him take away more of my family... especially not so soon!"

Hikkurou stood, tall and mighty, and snapped the cuffs and ankle restraints binding him in two, leaving nothing but scraps of metal on the ground. Yuki just stared at him in awe.

"Would you like to assist me?"

"S-sasuke... is the one trying to kill Komacki... right?"

"Yes."

"Then I can't bring myself to fight him..."

"Fine... I understand..."

In a sudden flash of light while Yuki looked away, a huge hole was blown in the ceiling of the prison above Hikkurou, leaving not even rubble. Hikkurou dissappeared into the world without a word.

Yuki let her head gall as her tears slowly dripped to the ground.

~~~

Hikkurou jumped through the trees at high speed towards the Village Hidden in the Rocks. his chakra sensing abilities had been weakened in that cell by Orochimaru's seals, but now he could fully use them, and he could sense not Komacki, but Sasuke far off in the distance.

"I need to hurry..." he whispered to himself.

He disappeared, leaving shattered tree branches in his wake as he rocketed through the forest, gaining on Sasuke with every inch.

~~~

He suddenly stopped in a clearing, surrounded on both sides by mountains, obviously a canyon. about 100 meters away, he spotted Sasuke, looking around himself for another lead.

"Damn... I've lost the trail..." Sasuke muttered to himself, "Hmmm? Who's there?"

"It is I, Hikkurou," Hikkurou said, lunging towards Sasuke, stopping just about 10 meters away from him.

"Ah, you're one of Orochimaru's petty prisoners... you certainly dress like one..."

"Shut you trap."

"I don't think I will. What are you doing out of your cage?"

"I'm here... to stop you..."

"Stop? Me?"

"Yes. From killing Komacki."

"What connection do you have to him? Do you even know that child?"

"He is... my one and only family..."

"Worthless."

At that last comment, Hikkurou's expression became flooded with rage. He formed a hand sign for Raiton in front of his chest.

"You won't call them worthless... you scum..."

"A Raiton Jutsu? This seems interest-"

Sasuke was cut off by a blast of pure Raiton Chakra, in the form of a concentrated bolt of lightning, flying towards him. Just before being killed, Sasuke jumped to the side to dodge it.

"So that's how it is, huh?"

Sasuke made an opening with his fingers and, placing them to his mouth, shot a giant fireball flying towards Hikkurou, followed by two more. Hikkurou quickly spun, sticking his hands out, and began to rise into the air on a spiraling jet of water.

"Suiton as well?!"

The fire crashed into the water and quickly turned to steam. Hikkurou instantly jumped from his perch and, with a swift swing of his arms, blasted wind behind him, sending him rocketing towards Sasuke, who managed to dodge.

From the crater he'd made, Hikkurou kicked up a slab of earth and through it as Sasuke, blowing a giant fireball behind it.

"Futon, Doton, and Katon, too?!" Sasuke shouted, jumping out of the way.

"Yes. While I was in that filthy hell hole, I found ways to channel my chakras in diffrent ways that allow me to control diffrent kinds of chakras. I can use any element I desire."

Sasuke charged at him, unsheathing his blade and massing Raiton chakra within it. But, just short of arms length, Hikkurou sent a blast of wind at Sasuke, causing him to stop and hold himself down, and also negating the Raiton chakra surrounding his blade.

Not stopping for a moment, Hikkurou blew a massive fireball right into Sasuke, who had no choice but to take it full-force. Sasuke went flying back, and Hikkurou jumped after him, pulling up a slab of earth in his charge and bringing it down on Sasuke.

Sasuke's body bouned into the air and Hikkurou swatted him away with another blast of wind, and then fired a blast of lightning right behind it.

"ENOUGH!" Sasuke shouted, splitting the lightning bolt in half.

The Curse Seal on Sasuke's neck proceeded to cover his whole body, turing him a dark brown with a black mark across his nose. His hari grew longer and turned a dark, pale blue.

"So... you've finally decided to get serious..." Hikkurou commenting, scoffing at his Curse Seal release.

"Yes... now I'm going to kill you..."

Sasuke disappeared, going at his highest speed, and reappeared in front of Hikkurou, his blade to his neck.

But, just as he began the slice, Hikkurou faded away, and 5 Hikkurous appeared around Sasuke, who just stood there, staring.

"Sasuke... get ready... I'm going to go all out, too!" all 5 Hikkurous shouted, getting into a fighting stance.

"Ineresting game, but it's time to show you the true meaning of "fear" my friend..."


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 22, 2009)

Aww Yuki get in the game damnit!!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 22, 2009)

Yays, chappy :3

Hik= :ragefcplz

Oro: *hugging Shibo* :3
We has father-daughter bond =3=
*fistpound insert*


----------



## Franky (Sep 22, 2009)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Aww Yuki get in the game damnit!!!!!!


She will... soon



Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Hik= :ragefcplz



Lulz whut?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 22, 2009)

Remember that emote?


----------



## Franky (Sep 22, 2009)

... o yeah


----------



## Franky (Sep 22, 2009)

*Chapter 6~ State of Fear*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 6~ State of Fear_ 



Sasuke activated his Sharingan, his eyes turning bright red, and looking around, but, instaed of finding the real Hikkurou, he found a swirling mass of chakra around him.

"Fine..." muttered Sasuke as he flapped his wings and flew into the air, firing a fireball at all five of the Hikkurou clones.

All the clones dissappeared, but Hikkurou burst from underground and grabbed Sasuke's leg, tossing him into the dirt. He plummeted donwards, landing above Sasuke on a burst of wind. Sasuke felt the gust in his gut as Hikkurou pushed it into him.

"Hidden Technique: Gargantua!" shouted Hikkurou without making any hand signs.

Suddenly, a cage of earth captured Sasuke as Hikkurou was lifted into the air by the wind. Then, Hikkurou first lightning around Sasuke, creating a hole that the cage fell into to.

Next, Hikkurou formed the symbol for Suiton and the hole Sasuke was in flooded completely. But, Hikkurou wasn't done. Suddenly, the water froze over, trapping Sasuke.

"Now... time to finish this..." Hikkurou shouted, bringing his hands into the air as a shadowy aura slipped out of the ice.

Flaming boulders from both walls of the canyon floating above his head, and, with a flick of his wrist, they all came raining down towards Sasuke, just as the ice shattered.

"Hmph... like I said, no manners..."

"Susanoo..."

"Hmm?"

There, a giant skelaton with a shadowy aura surrounding it stood behind Sasuke, guarding him from the attack. Hikkurou was both shocked and pleased.

"So, is that the true power of your Mangekyo Sharingan, Sasuke Uchiha?"

"Yes... the third power... Susanoo..." Sasuke muttered painfully as his eyes bled.

"It doesn't matter!"

Hikkurou rocketed downwards and Sasuke laughed at his attack. The hands of Susanoo swatted Hikkurou away like a fly, sending him flying into the rocks lining the canyon.

"Hmm... so, it does have some meat on it..."

But, before Hikkurou could move, Susanoo was on top of him, prepared to crush him. Hikkurou barely managed to dodge it, and he grasped Sasuke's face using his hand.

"What are you?-"

"Hidden Technique: Garutra."

Suddenly, eveything faded to black and Sasuke coulding see anything. Then, his Susanoo dissappeared, leaving him alone. His power faded, even his Sharingan.

"What kind of ability is this?! Where am I?!?"

Then, out of the shadows, snakes began to slither towards him. Just before he was about to fight back, his body reverted to that of a little kid's, and memories of his horrible past flashed through his mind.

"What is this!? Show yourself!" Sasuke shouted in what was now his childhood voice.

~~~

In the canyon, Hikkurou stood next to Sasuke's real body as all of Sasuke's Jutsus deactivated, including Susanoo.

"That world is one made of your worst memories..." Hikkurou explained, "The darker your past, the worse that technique will affect you... You, I assume, will have hell inside of that."

"WHAT DID YOU DO TO HIM?! WHAT DID YOU DO TO SASUKE?!?" shouted a girl's voice from far behind Hikkurou.

Hikkurou turned to see Yuki, frozen in anger and in tears, shouted at him.

"WHAT DID YOU DO?!? ANSWER ME!!!!" she shouted as she charged at him with her katana.

Hikkurou easily caught the sword.

"I defeated him."

"YOU MONSTER! YOU KILLED HIM!"

"No, I only put him in a coma-like state. He will wake up when my technique ends."

Yuki fell to her knees, thanking god.

"Why are you here?"

"Orochimaru told me he would leave me alone if I stopped you..." Yuki replied, "but... if you didn't kill Sasuke, then I won't hurt you..."

"Hmph... no manners..."

"Shut it..."

Yuki lifted Sasuke onto her shoulders.

"You go find Komacki, I'll get this hunk back to Orochimaru," Yuki said with a devious scheme in her eye.

"What are you planning?"

"Nothing~~~"

"Scary."

"Nyuu~~"

Yuki disappeared into the trees with Sasuke on her back, leaving Hikkurou to stare at her, wondering what she was planning to do with Sasuke...

~~~

"Komacki-kun, we seem to have a visitor, do you know him?" said the sadistic voice.

"No, master..."

"Good~"

"..."

"Kill him, Komacki-kun~"

"Yes sir..."

Komacki vanished.

"Sir... is it all right?" Kabuto asked.

"Of course, Kabuto-kun~"

"Yes, Dr. Denma Duom."

"HYAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAH!!!"


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 22, 2009)

Shibo: ;0; No, bad Komacki-kun...*has a soray bottle filled with water*


----------



## Franky (Sep 23, 2009)

Why is it I feel like writing at 1am?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 23, 2009)

epic battle, im envious.....lol. Yuki ran off with Sasuke? oh dear god what is the plan this time. 

No Komacki! Resist the dark side! Don't do it!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 23, 2009)

Shibo: I have the spray bottle! ;o; *holds up a spray bottle*
He's not a dog, hun... =3="
Shibo: But then he'll remember meeeee... ;0;


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 23, 2009)

*DENMA! That slippery little bastard!! He's in everything!! He keeps popping up like a weasel!! Where's my hammer?! I'ma gonna squash a weasel! *


----------



## Franky (Sep 23, 2009)

Sasuke Luver said:


> epic battle, im envious.....lol. Yuki ran off with Sasuke? oh dear god what is the plan this time.
> 
> No Komacki! Resist the dark side! Don't do it!


Komacki is already under Denma's control. FYI, he's my faverite OC villian I've made so far



Miss Fortune said:


> *DENMA! That slippery little bastard!! He's in everything!! He keeps popping up like a weasel!! Where's my hammer?! I'ma gonna squash a weasel! *


Like I said above, Denma _is_ my faverite villian OC so far...

In fact, I might do a Denma FF...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 23, 2009)

okay.....

new chap yet? lol


----------



## Franky (Sep 23, 2009)

maybe... but btw, your signature is 194 pixels TO wide...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 23, 2009)

whoops.........i'll fix it


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 24, 2009)

*stalks* Can't wait till chappy~


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 24, 2009)

wheres the chap?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 24, 2009)

Wait an hour or two


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 24, 2009)

baww.....okay...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 24, 2009)

Cause Franky is getting home now


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 24, 2009)

and how do you know this?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 24, 2009)

MSN                               .


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 24, 2009)

oh....i thought for a second that you stalked him....:sweat


----------



## Franky (Sep 24, 2009)

Sasuke Luver said:


> oh....i thought for a second that you stalked him....:sweat



It's not stalking if we both do it


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 24, 2009)

Franky said:


> It's not stalking if we both do it



did i need to know that now?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 24, 2009)

Indeed


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 24, 2009)

okay then...........


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 24, 2009)

*Where's that chapter, you stalker of a stalker...*


----------



## Franky (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry, we're busy, come back again later~


----------



## Franky (Sep 24, 2009)

*Chapter 7~ Blank*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 7~ Blank_ 



Yuki, with Sasuke resting on her back, jumped from tree to tree on her way back to Orochimaru's lair. But, just as she stopped on a branch to figure out which way to head next, a girl with brown hair, her body bandaged, jumped right past her through the trees.

"Who was that?" Yuki asked herself, "Hmmm... Where is that girl going? Oh well, it doesn't concern me, besides, I have Sasuke~<3!"

So, Yuki shrugged it off and let the girl pass her by. Once she'd found out where to move to, she picked up Sasuke's limp body and started jumping through the trees once more.

~~~

"Where is this?" Hikkurou asked himself as he walked through the canyon.

Hikkurou had come to a dead end. For some reason, he was unable to sense Komacki's or Kabuto's chakra and was now wondering the canyon, trying to rediscover what Sasuke had found.

"Damn... I'm getting no where!"

"Who are you?" asked a familier voice from the cliffs above.

"Hmm?" Hikkurou wondered as he looked up, "Who's there!?"

A boy with white hair, dressed in a straight jacket with the sleeves, reaching past his hands and covering them, undone, and dirtied black pants jumped down from the cliff and landed with a loud crash on the ground.

His forehead was wrapped in a bloodied bandage, and his stare was like that of a newborn child, unknowing and immature. He looked at Hikkurou and cocked his head.

"I asked first. Who're you, mister?" Komacki said in a voice that was far more childish than his usual self.

"Hmmph... Komacki, I've told you before, you have no manners."

"Oooooohh~! How do you know my name!?"

"What?"

"Oh yeah... Mister Denma said that there might be someone out here who knows my name... Oooooohh~! Have you ever noticed how awesome it is out here!"

Hikkurou was in a state of shock. He knew that this boy was Komacki, but he had no idea who Hikkurou was.

"Komacki, do you not remember my name?"

"Hmmm? Nope! I don't know you, mister!"

"I see..."

"What else did Mister Denma say to do?" Komacki said thoughtfully, putting his hand on his head, "OH YEAH! He told me to kill anyone out here!"

"Wait, what?! Who the hell is Denma?!"

"Sorry mister, I can't tell you because Mister Denma would hurt me!"

"Damnit Komacki! Stop playing games!"

"HA! I like you, but, I have to kill you, I'm sorry. Bye!"

Komacki, a playful smile on his face, dissappeared. Hikkurou was caught off guard for a moment and Komacki slammed his heel into the back of his head, sending him crashing into the dirt, creating a deep crater. Following-up, Komacki jumped down and grabbed his ankle lifting them onto his shoulders.

"Herrrreee~ weeeeee~ gooooo~!"

Komacki spun around and threw Hikkurou into the rocky canyon side. But, as the dust cleared, Hikkurou flew from the rubble, forming the Suiton hand sign, and dropped a tsunami on him from behind.

Hikkurou, not giving Komacki a minute's rest, formed the Raiton seal and a bolt of lightning shot from his mouth, electricuting the mass of water that had just crashed into Komacki.

"Komacki... I don't want to kill you..."

"I don't wanna kill you either, mister, but I gotta do it!"

"Wha-"

Komacki burst from underground, punching Hikkurou in the gut. When his fist connected, hooks of bone extended from his finger tips and pierced all the way through Hikkurou, grasping him on the other side. Blood dripped from his mouth as he coughed.

Komacki swung his arm and sent Hikkurou, still full of hooks, flying, sticking him to the rocks like a poster. Komacki raised his had, his fingers extended, and smiled his childish smile.

"Sorry mister, but I have to kill you!"

Bullets of bone suddenly drove through the air and into Hikkurou, piercing his arms and legs and body. He shouted in agony as blood began to trickle from small holes on his body.

"Oh? You're not dead! You're tough, mister!" Komacki said innocently, "I'll show you the cool move that Denma taught me! Shikotsumyaku: Bone Reanimation!"

Komacki slapped the ground, but nothing happened. Hikkurou stared, cringing in pain, with a puzzled look on his face.

"Now! GO GO GO~!"

Out the ground, the giant skeleton of a snake burst up, slithering as if it were still alive, coiling around Komacki. The snake saw Hikkurou, recognizing it as its prey.

"Ugh... now what?"

Hikkurou, deciding that he couldn't hold back against Komacki, ripped himself from the rocks, dragging the hooks out of his body. With a qucik sweep of his hand, his wounds were covered.

"What's that, mister!?"

"I can easily regenerate my skin... but... I can't regenerate the actually organs, only stop the bleeding..." he said, coughing up more blood.

Komacki, a look of amazement on his face, jumped on the skull of the snake. The beast began to speed at Hikkurou. But, just as it came down on him, Hikkurou caught its skull with his fist, the rest of the speeding snake bunching up behind it.

the sudden stop caused Komacki to tumble off the snake and into Hikkurou's other hand, his head in Hikkurou's palm.

"I'm sorry Komacki... but this is for your own good! Hidden Technique: Garutra!"

Just as with Sasuke, Komacki blacked out, now alone in a room. But, nothing would come to him, nothing like Sasuke's hell.

"I guess I had no choice..." said Hikkurou, wiping himself off, his back to Komacki's body.

"What was that, mister? It was wierd..."

"What?"

Komacki had stood up, already out of the technique, and was right behind Hikkurou. Simply because Komacki's memories had been erased, he made Hikkurou's ability worthless.

"How did you-"

"I'm sorry... but you're getting boring mister!" said Komacki with a dissapointed look, "I think I'll just kill you now..."

Suddenly, the giant snake skeleton shot up from under Hikkurou, closing its fangs on him. His body was pierced in 4 places, causes blood to splatter across the ground.

"Hmmm... what do you do when you kill someone?" Komacki asked himself.

"KOMACKI!"

"Another person who knows my name! HI~!"

Komacki spotted Shibo, on the edge of the woods next to the canyon, panting from jumping through the trees in her state and covered in bandages.

"KOMACKI! WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?" Shibo shouted, falling onto her knees and crying, still panting, "HE WAS YOUR FRIEND! WHY WOULD YOU KILL HIM!?"

"Friend? What's a friend, pretty lady?" Komacki asked childishly, suddenly hanging over Shibo, who was now painted with fear and tears.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 24, 2009)

>> Shibo, you made him cry.
Shibo: ;0; He made me cryyyy! .//.
^^ Awwww~
Shibo: SHUT IT!*growls*


----------



## Franky (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm confused
Komacki: Who're you, mister?
... ... ... ... ...
Komacki: Ummm... Hey, who are you?
... You didn't have to forget that much...
Komacki: Sooo... ... ... Who are you?
*bitch slaps Komacki* stfu...


----------



## Franky (Sep 25, 2009)

*Chapter 8~ Kill All Your Friends*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 8~ Kill All Your Friends_ 



"What's a friend? Who are you?" Komacki asked immaturely, hanging over Shibo.

Shibo looked him in the eyes, trying to figure out his strange behavior. Soon enough, she realized it: he had lost all of his memories.

"A friend is someone you hold very dear," she explained, sucking up her tears, "and I'm Shibo... your friend..."

"Hmmm... I don't get it... but Mister Denma told me to kill anyone out here... so go into the trees! I like you, and I'm tired, so go!" Komacki commanded, standing and pointing towards the trees.

Shibo looked towards the forest but soon turned back towards Komacki, a slight smile on her face.

"I can't... I can't leave you here... because you're my friend..."

"You're so confusing... are you tired?" Komacki asked, offering to carry her to the trees.

"No, no, no, that won't do, Komacki-kun... I told you to kill them all~" demanded a voice that seemed to take over Komacki's mind.

Komacki grabbed the sides of his head in sudden fear, spinning around and trying to find the voice that was talking to him

"Wh-who's there?! Mister Denma?!"

"Kill her~"

"But I-I don't wanna!"

"Do it, Komacki-kun~"

"B-but..."

"You know what happens if you don't~"

"..."

Komacki suddenly fell silent, unable to say a word. He turned around towards Shibo and stepped up to her.

"Komacki... are you ok?" Shibo asked looking up at his face.

"I'm... s-sorry..."

Komacki kicked Shibo in the gut, lifting her into the air, and proceeded to grab her hair and slam her head into his knee.

"I-I... told you to go..."

"K-Komacki..."

Komacki froze, staring at the body laying on the ground in front of him. His body wouldn't move, and his head pounded like crazy. He fell onto his knees as Shibo looked up at him with a glazed look in her eyes.

He suddenly started to come back to his normal self. The amount of people he was meeting had become to much and was reminding him of himself.

"N-no! What's happening?! GET OUT!! GET OUT!!" Komacki shouted in agony.

"What's... wrong..." Shibo managed to cough out.

"GGYYYYYAYAAAAAAA!!!! GET OUT!!!!!!!!! GET OUT OF MY HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

"Kuh...Komacki..." Shibo coughed, forcing her torn body to get up.

Shibo set on her knees, her head adjacent to Komacki's as he screamed at the top of his lungs. She put his hand his knee and caught his attention. He looked at her with a horrified face.

"It's... okay, K-Komacki... I'll... save you..." Shibo said, trying to comfort him, but his fear would not subside.

Komacki kept screaming, louder and louder, and Shibo couldn't reach him with mere words anymore, let alone talk. So, she did the one thing she could. She scooted closer to him and put her hand on his knees again, getting him to at least look at her.

Shibo leaned forward in one motion and their lips met.

Komacki just sat still as Shibo pulled back, one hand still on his cheek. Komacki started to return to normal, muttering random memories and things as they returned to him, but he soon began to fade out.

As he fell into Shibo's weak arms, something caught Shibo's eye. A scapel flew through the air with deadly precision and stabbed straight into the back of Komacki's head, causing him to fall into Shibo arms not asleep, but dead with his head covered in blood.

Shibo was deathly still, trembling as she felt blood hit her face. Komacki's blood. Her arms were still extened, ready to catch him, his dead body now laying next to them.

Shibo suddenly snapped out of it, and, with new found strenght, turned to Komacki and started balling.

"KOMACKI!!! NO!! DON'T DIE ON ME NOW!!! KOMACKI!!!!" Shibo screamed as her tears pooled on the ground, "YOU CAN'T DIE KOMACKI!!! YOU CAN'T DIE BECAUSE I NEED YOU!!!!! KOMACKI!!!!!"

Shibo's shrieks rang through the valley. Nothing else seemed to matter except for Komacki. She reached behind his head and ripped out the bloody scapel in panic, letting more blood ooz out.

"N-no! Komacki!! NO!!!!"

"HYAAHAHAHHHAHAHAH~!!!"

THe sadistic laughter rang through the canyon, taking over Shibo's shrieks.

"Who's there!?"

On the top of the cliffs, a man dress in a prison garb, wearing a lab coat covered in a doctor's tools of choice, with messy grey hair and a cracked pair of round glasses that shimmered in the sun, his clothes covered in blood, stood Dr. Denma Duom.

"HYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH~!!! I told him to kill you~!!!" he screamed, "And if a tool doesn't obey its master, THEN THAT TOOL IS WORTHLESS~!!!"

"You... you did this?" Shibo asked, suddenly brimming with rage.

Shibo stood up, her chakra now flowing rapidly around her, accelerating her wounds using the technique that Kabuto taught her. She shook off the tears that streamed her face and shouted.

"I'll... kill... you... I'LL KILL YOU!!!"

"JUST TRY ME!!! HYAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAH~!!!"


----------



## Franky (Sep 25, 2009)

Chapter 8 doesn't seem long because most of it is in paragraphs and not dialogue, do not fear...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 25, 2009)

wow...........child like much? lolz.


----------



## Franky (Sep 25, 2009)

Sasuke Luver said:


> wow...........child like much? lolz.



I can't tell if that's an insult or not... >.>


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 25, 2009)

My ears hurt.. :-;
Shibo: Cause everyone was screaming...
;_;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 25, 2009)

its not in insult. i neva do that to ppl. well, only my classmates.


----------



## Franky (Sep 26, 2009)

*Chapter 9~ Survive*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 9~ Survive_ 



"So~," Denma started, jumping down from the cliffside and landing in front of Shibo, "you think you can kill me, hmm? Shibo-kun~?"

Shibo stood silent, her held down, with Komacki's body laying on the ground behind her, blood slowly oozing onto the dirt from the stab wound in the back of his head.

_If I can escape with Komacki... there may be time to save him... but... I want to kill this man..._ Shibo thought to herself. Her fists tightened by her sides as she debated about what to do in her head. Her body began to tremble with rage.

"Hello~ Shibo-kun~!"

"You... why?"

"Why what, Shibo-kun~?"

"Why... why did you kill Komacki..."

"Well, you see, I like to see things moving... if something stands still, it is simply a bore, is it not, Shibo-kun~?" Denma explained, "So, to get that, I'll do whatever I want, even if it means killing... and besides, Shibo-kun~, he was a broken tool, and a tool that can no longer perform its function is worthless~. Wouldn't you agree, Shibo-kun~?"

"You're... you're a monster... you have no right to decide who lives and who dies for your own selfish gain... you're no god!"

"HYAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAH~!!!" Denma laughed, causing Shibo to tense up, "Well of course I'm not a god, little Shibo-kun~, I'm but a man with a goal~!"

"Your goal is monstrous then... Denma..."

"Whatever you say~... Oh well, time to die now!"

Shibo perked up as Denma jumped into the air, throwing several scapels at Shibo, but Shibo easily managed to dodge them. As Shibo swerved to the left to avoid the projectiles, Denma landed on the ground and pulled out a scapel, as if he were going to charge at here.

Shibo took the chance and lunged for him. Denma smiled a sadistic smile of victory as he stabbed himself in the chest with the scapel. He leaned back, and in a quick forward motion, spewed his own blood all over Shibo.

"What the hell?!" shouted Shibo in disgust.

"Hyaahhahahah~! It's over now, Shibo-kun~!"

"Wha-what?"

Suddenly, Shibo's entire body felt like it was eating itself from the inside, burning holes inside of her. She fell onto her knees, her arms crossing her chest in agony, as she shrieked.

"My blood contains a parasite that eats the body from the inside, Shibo-kun~. There isn't a known cure, other than my own, and the parasite will eat you to death in only minutes~! Isn't it great Shibo-kun~!" he explained, wiping a bit of blood from his chin onto his sleeve.

"You-you!" Shibo shouted before coughing out blood.

"Judging by the amount of my blood, I'd say you have a few minutes left to save yourself... so, I guess, good luck in hell, Shibo-kun~! Maybe you'll meet Komacki-kun~ while you're there~!"

_Shibo... fight..._ commanded a voice inside Shibo's head, Kimimaro's voice, _Shibo... you have to... fight... Shibo, you have to fight... fight it!_

Shakily, Shibo managed to lift herself up and stand, barely supporting herself, finding a bit of strenght in Kimimaro's voice. Shibo convuled a little bit before leaning back and throwing up all over the ground, catching Denma's attention.

"What are you doing, is that how you want to die, Shibo-kun~?"

"No... I just expelled your bugs..."

"What~?"

"My abilities are heavily influenced by my dad, Orochimaru... one of my abilities is that my stomach acid is highly corrosive to anything but me... so, I figured that if I were to concentrate hard enough, I could get rid of your parasites..."

"Smart little brat, aren't you, Shibo-kun~?"

~~~

"Where are we now, boss?"

"We're nearing the canyon now!"

A young man leapt from rock to rock, on his way to the canyon he had been instructed to search through. He was coming from the Village Hidden in the Sand.

A messenger bag swung loosely on his back and his dark red vest fluttered a little in the wind. A pair of orange-tinted goggles rested on his forehead, keeping his orange hair from falling into his eyes.

A small toy soldier poked out of on the pouches on either side of his waist and looked at a small map, just his size.

"Boss! The canyon should be up ahead!" shouted the small toy soldier.

"Good job, Gin, lets keep moving!"

"Mission: find and capture Dr. Denma Duom, who escaped from the prisons in Suna a month ago. Rank: S. We've currently gthered information regarding his whereabouts, stating that he has been hiding out somewhere in the Village Hidden in the Rocks," reported the small toy soldier.

"Good job, soldier!"

"Thanks, commander Lag!"

Lag smiled as he made a strong jump from a rock, nearing the canyon more.

"This is going to be fun! Maybe I can bring in the army!" Lag shouted with excitment.

"no need to rush, boss, we're almost there!"

Lag suddenly stopped as he heard a girl's terrified shriek in the distance and the sadistic laughter they knew all to well.

"Is it him, boss?"

"Yeah, Gin... it's Denma... and it seems he's on the move..."

"What are we going to do?"

"The obvious. Get our asses in gear and save that girl!"


----------



## Franky (Sep 26, 2009)

Ugh... I feel horrible... so... yeah... I'd write more, but I need to sleep... damn... *horrible coughing fit*
Denma: Oh~? Do you need a doctor~? *eyes gleam*
-.-;
Denma: >3
Someone... help? *gets dragged off by Denma*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 26, 2009)

Shibo:*goes vampy mode on Denma*
*kidnaps Franky* ouo Me make you feel betters~

Ow, that had ta hurt
Shibo: IT DID! ;0;
>> Shut up, my ears, baka-bitch
Shibo: ;___;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 26, 2009)

everyone is getting sick lately.......geez, i even have a cold


----------



## Franky (Sep 27, 2009)

sorry about lack of chapter... Shibo was helping me feel better
Komacki: *fap fap fap*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 27, 2009)

*was forced up at 5:30* grrrrrrr... =3=+
Shibo: :3 She didn't want to wake up the same times she does for school


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 28, 2009)

*You don't say 'kun' to girls... you call them chan... like the weird 60 year old perverts in japan do to little school girls...
But a good chappy all the same.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 28, 2009)

CLARA!!!!!! your back!!!!! now read my chapter on my fic!!! lolz


----------



## Franky (Sep 28, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *You don't say 'kun' to girls... you call them chan... like the weird 60 year old perverts in japan do to little school girls...
> But a good chappy all the same.*



It's his thing~

Denma calls every "-kun", it's just a habit.
Denma: Clara-kun~
See


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 28, 2009)

chapter??? lol


----------



## Franky (Sep 28, 2009)

In a while. Unless I don't manage to finish my geography essay in time.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 28, 2009)

I was supposed to finish my english essay. I decided not to do it and work on my fic. lol


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Sep 29, 2009)

I wanted you to put my O.C. in this story, but I dont know if hed fit into the story right now.


----------



## Franky (Sep 29, 2009)

Tsukune Aono said:


> I wanted you to put my O.C. in this story, but I dont know if hed fit into the story right now.



He can be in it, at some point, just send me the profilez~!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 29, 2009)

Chappy?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 29, 2009)

plz be a chap today........


----------



## Franky (Sep 29, 2009)

*Chapter 10~ Everyday Combat*


*Spoiler*: _ Chapter 10~ Everyday Combat_ 



(Before the screaming and laughter heard by Lag)

Shibo charged towards Denma, who laughed at her attempt to gain control over the battle. Shibo revealed Kusanagi as she charged, taking a swipe at Denma who easily jumped the sword. Denma flipped around and over Shibo, grasping her head, and threw a few scapels at her back.

Just before they made contact, Shibo turned and deflected them with Kusanagi, making another attempt in lunging for Denma. Denma ducked this time and barely managed to avoid Kusanagi. Denma smirked as he say his chance.

"Hyaahahahah~! I've got you, Shibo-kun~!"

Denma grabbed Shibo's ankles and flipped her onto her back. He jumped into the air above her as she watched him, but, before she could move, his fingers flexed into the shape of claws and his hand plummeted down into her stomach.

"Preperations complete~! We are now operating~!"

Chains shot from the walls of the canyon, gripping Shibo's limbs and pulling them to the point where they were in utter pain, but wouldn't rip. Shibo screamed in agony as Denma stood up, a sadistic smile on his face.

"EEYYYYAAAAA!!!" Shibo shouted as the pain worsened.

"HYAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAA~!!! Keep screaming, Shibo-kun~! It's like music to my ears~! Now... shall I begin~?!"

Denma reached into his coat and pulled out a bloodied scapel, obviously having bee used before. He casually hung over Shibo, ready to slice her open.

"This scapel is my faverite~, I've used it to kill so many people~!"

Shibo started to ball in terror and shrieked once again. She shut her eyes tight, bracing for the worst.

Soon, nothing came, until Shibo heard a loud crash and slowly opened her eyes to see a fist, attached by a chain, retracted towards to the top of the cliff. Shibo fell down as the chains were cut and she looked around frantically to find out what had happened.

Suddenly, a young man plummeted into the valley in front of Shibo, dressed in an dark red vest on top of his bare chest and black pants. His orange hair was held up by the pair of orange-tinted goggles on his head. His body creaked a bit as it moved. 

Next, a small wooden soldier painted with a blue uniform and a serious face popped out from the cylandir-shaped messenger bag on his back and hopped onto his shoulder.

"Looks like we made it just in time..." said the toy soldier.

"You ok, Shibo Uirusu?" asked the boy as his head turned 180 degrees without even his neck moving.

"Who're you!?" Shibo shouted, surprised by his head movement.

"I'm Lag!" Lag stated as his head completed a full 360, "This is Gin! We're the puppet messengers of the Village Hidden in the Sand!"

"We were sent here to apprehend Denma, who escaped a while ago..." Gin reported.

"It's been a while, Lag-kun~, Gin-kun~!"

Denma rose shakily from the rubble he had been rocketed into, wiping a bit of blood from his own face. His usual sadistic smile painted his face.

"Denma..." Lag whispered.

"Lag-kun~, are you and your little friend here to take me back~?" Denma toyed with them, "Well, I'm sorry, but I don't really want to go back now~!"

Denma lunged at Lag with a scapel at the ready, but Lag simply jumped over him and turned, now behind him, as Gin jumped onto Denma's head and back onto Lag's shoulder.

Lag jumped back and onto a ledge. He pulled two scrolls out of his bag, Gin pulling out another, and jumped down into the valley, a little ways away from Denma.

"This little trick~? Come now, Lag-kun~!"

"Summoning: Toy Soldier's March!"

Gin let his scroll unravel in the space between Denma and Lag down the middle while Lag let his two unravel on either side of it. Gin jumped onto a small black circle on the middle scroll.

"GUNS AT THE READY!" Gin commanded.

Suddenly, about a thousand toy soldiers appeared in a cloud of smoke, small guns at the ready. All were aimed at Denma.

"Be careful, Denma, these aren't just toys... each toy soldier has a loaded gun and is controlled by me and Gin's combined chakra."

"Interesting, I don't remember ever seeing you summon so many, Lag-kun~!"

"Of course you haven't... Ready Gin?"

"FIRE AT WILL!"

In an instant, a barrage of thousands of small bullets filled the air, heading straight at Denma, all with precise aim. But, just as expected, Denma jumped it and landed in the middle of the soldiers.

"SECOND ROUND READY!" shouted Gin.

"Too bad~!"

Denma slammed his hand into the ground, in the same way as he had to Shibo, and a pulse of black chakra flowed through the earth. The soldiers all fell to pieces and Gin barely managed to get to Lag, who was out of range.

"What the hell was that?!" shouted Lag.

"HYAHAHAHAH~!!! You'll never know, Lag-kun~! Unless you catch me~! But, doesn't Shibo-kun~ need some help~?!" Denma shouted, threatening Lag.

Lag cringed and decided that it was better to stay and help Shibo as Denma dissappeared, leaving behind a shadowy trace of dark chakras.

"DAMNIT!" shouted Gin, "HE GOT AWAY!"

"Shut-up, we've never seen that new power... we'd have no chance at this point..."

"What're you saying, Lag?!"

"Anyway... what's more important is helping Shibo... she is Orochimaru's daughter, and we don't want him to hold a grudge against our village..."

"I guess you're right"

Lag nodded. He walked over to Shibo, who had fainted a bit ago, and picked her up, puttering her on his shoulder. He dissappeared into the trees he had come from at the top of the cliff, taking Shibo to the Village Hidden in the Sand.

Denma had escaped, and Komacki had been killed.

~~~

"HYAHAHAHHAHAH~!!!"

"I assume everything is to your liking, Denma-sama..." Kabuto stated, bowing a little as Denma reappeared.

"But of course, Kabuto-kun~! Komacki's dead and Shibo saw it~! Now that she's been so traumatized, I can steal all of her abilities and modify them into myself~!"

"As you wish, Denma-sama..."


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 29, 2009)

I cry again ;___;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 29, 2009)

lots of action  i luv it!


----------



## Franky (Sep 30, 2009)

I only have 1 OC who can heal Shibo... he's in Sunagakure


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 30, 2009)

oh geez........suspense....lol


----------



## Franky (Sep 30, 2009)

Really? Anyone who's read my past FF (New Era) knows who I'm talking about... I think... maybe I'm being to discrete...


----------



## Franky (Sep 30, 2009)

*Chapter 11~ Church Bells*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 11~ Church Bells_ 



A man stood alone in a church. The lights were all out and the only source of light was through the tented windows, filling the room with an ominous twilight. The man, tall and well-built, was dressed in a small vest that stop around his stomach over an undershirt lined with white, his sleeves extending into the white gloves on his hands, and his legs bearing pants that were tucked into boots. All of what he wore was black or a darker color.

His face was scruffy and his brown hair was cut short. His eyebrows were a bit large and his face had a somewhat stern sense to it. He stood, with his arms held wide and at his sides, at the main alter, his eyes closed.

"I know you are no longer with me, my love," he said, praying, "and I know that I have committed a sin to strong as to let me reach where you know rest. But, if there is a way, as I ask you everyday, every minute, every second... please, my love, give me a sign that I may join you in the sky."

He finished and lowered his head, opening his stern eyes and sighing with relief. He walked to a door to the side of the alter and went into it to find a flight of stairs. Going up the stairs, he came to another door, leading into a room housing a large rusted bell.

With another sigh, he rang the bell with all his might and the chime rang throughout the Hidden Sand Village.

~~~

"Who's there?!" shouted the two guards.

"It's just us!" shouted Gin.

"Lag and Gin!" Lag added on.

The two Sand Shinobi nodded, bowed, and opened the gates into the Sand Village. The buildings were all hut-like in shape but bigger, all made of hardened sand and other materials. Lag jumped from building to building, Shibo still on his back, dying.

Lag stopped outside of a bigger house, no, a mansion.

"GAARA-SAMA!!! IT'S AN EMERGENCY!!!" shouted Lag, cupping his hands around his mouth.

Suddenly, in a puff of sand, Gaara, the Kazekage, or leader, of the Sand Village appeared in front of him.

"What is it?" he said in a hard but sincere voice.

"It's Shibo Uirusu, Orochimaru's daughter! She was fighting Denma when I found her and I took the chance to rescue her!"

"And what about Denma?"

"I-I'm sorry... It was either capture him or save her..."

"Hmmm... It's alright, Lag, bring her inside and I'll have the medics see what they can do..."

"Thank you sir!"

~~~

"This isn't good... her wounds are very severe... I don't know if she can be saved," stated one of the medical ninja hanging over Shibo's trembling body.

"What's wrong with her?" asked Gin, sitting on Lag's shoulder who was sitting in a chair to the side.

"That's the problem, there's nothing wrong, it's just that she's sustained so much damage and pushed her body so far that there's just isn't much we can do..."

"You've got to be kidding!" shouted Lag.

"Shhhh! Please be quiet... We'll do what we can, but then it's up to her body to decide its fate."

"Fine..."

The medical ninja toiled with Shibo's body for hours, making every imaginable attempt to save her. But, in the end, there was still much to be done that they just couldn't do.

"I'm sorry, Lag, Gin, but we're going to move her to a room... she's still on the verge of death and we expect her to only live for another hour... But, she should wake up in that time..."

Lag froze and as did Gin. Gin hid inside Lag's bag as Lag got up and headed to Shibo's recovery room.

~~~

Shibo lay motionless in her own bed in the recovery room. Lag cracked the door open and then walked in slowly, trying to be as quiet as possible. Shibo's eyes shot open when he shut the door and she screamed in pain.

"YYYYYAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!"

"Shibo! It's ok!"

"Wh-where is this?" Shibo asked, panting and in major pain.

"The hopital in the Hidden Sand Village," Lag explained, "they tried to treat your wounds but..."

"But what?" Shibo asked, already knowing the answer quite well.

"Well... at this point... you've got maybe 45 minutes to live..."

Shibo went cold in her bed, despite the blankets stacked on top of her.

"Shibo... I'm sorry..."

"Hey... I never caught your name... what was it?"

"I'm... err... Lag..."

"Thanks for trying to save me..."

Shibo leaned over to Lag, who was sitting next to her bed, and kissed him thankfully on the cheek. Lag turned a deep red and his head made a ful 360 spin.

"Oh yeah... how do you do that?"

"Oh this?" Lag said, spinning his head again, "I'm a human puppet, a living one. Sasori of the Red Sands tested his technology on me before trying it on himself and I was his prototype. But, unfortuneatly, I lost all of my memories."

"That's horrible!"

"I know... but I'm used to it!"

"..."

Shibo paused and coughed a bit of blood onto her sheets. A little more blood trinkled out of her mouth and down her chin. She stared at it and started to think, her face going blank but still miserable.

Lag saw this and his head dropped in despair. He shot up and walked out, almost slamming the door.

"Lag wait!" Shibo shouted, coming to, but he was already gone.

~~~

Lag knelt at the alter of a church in the Hidden Sand Village. He clasped his hands and began to pray.

"God, Shibo doesn't deserve to die yet... Just because Denma wanted her to... Why are you doing this to her? Why won't you help her?!" Lag started, beginning to get louder.

"My boy, why are you screaming and what is it you are angry at the lord about?" asked the large man dressed in black as he emerged from the door to the side of the alter.

"W-well... there's a girl who's dying because some mad man wanted her gone... and god hasn't done anything about it..."

"If god did everything, than there would be no challenges in life. So, what is this girl's name?"

"Shibo Uirusu."

"Hmmm... well, the best thing you can do for her is go back to her and keep her company..."

"Thanks..."

Lag stood up and began to walk towards the door, shutting them quietly behind him. The man frowned, questioning god for a moment, and then he disappeared, leaving only an array of white feathers floating behind him.

~~~

The door to Shibo's room stayed shut, yet someone appeared at the foot of her bed. The larg man from the church walked around her bed. Although he had left first, Lag hadn't arrived yet.

"You must be Shibo Uirusu..." he whispered, "Worry not child of Orochimaru, I will assist you..."

The man pulled a silver cross out of his shirt and pushed it against his heart, blessing it. He pressed it gently against Shibo's chest next.

Shibo's body twitched a little, but she instantly relaxed.

"Good... I hope that helps... goodbye for now, Shibo Uirusu..." the man commented, disappearing only to leave a floating array of feathers in his path.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 1, 2009)

yay! it was great


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 1, 2009)

Great chappypek

Hurr hurr, Shibo...


----------



## Franky (Oct 1, 2009)

Why thank you.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 1, 2009)

i wanna know what happens next ^^


----------



## Franky (Oct 1, 2009)

That's cause you don't know who the new guy is


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 1, 2009)

thats why i wanna know......


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 1, 2009)

I know who it is


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 1, 2009)

>.<  i wanna.......


----------



## Franky (Oct 1, 2009)

Anyone who's read my last FF (which ended due to problems, so it never really ended...) knows this guy... although, I did remodel him a lot...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 1, 2009)

........i didn't......sadly


----------



## Franky (Oct 1, 2009)

lolz. It's wasting away around here somewhere...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 1, 2009)

i'll find it later...


----------



## Franky (Oct 1, 2009)

lolz... I might have written who he is "later"


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 1, 2009)

fair. lolz


----------



## Franky (Oct 1, 2009)

*Chapter 12~ Broken Hearts, Shattered Halos, and Lost Love (part.1)*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 12~ Broken Hearts, Shattered Halos, and Lost Love (part.1)_ 



~Later That Night~

"Fufufu... So, this is where Shibo Uirusu ran off to..." chuckled Kabuto, "Well, Denma wants her dead as soon as possible... so I guess I should get started... Sorry guys, I'm leaving, bye!"

Kabuto lunger over the gates to the Sand Village and into the dark night, leaving behind two Sand Shinobi, covered in blood in the sand.

~~~

Kabuto jumped from building to building, being as quiet as possible in the night. He sped towards the Kazekage's mansion, where he knew Shibo was staying.

As quietly as possible, Kabuto lept onto the roof and shuffled along the walls to the window of Shibo's room. He used a small hand mirror to look around and into the window to see what Shibo was doing.

After discovering that she was fast asleep, ha snapped the mirror shut and stuffed it into his pocket. He performed a few quick hand signs, preparing himself. Chakra flared around his hands as he activated his signature Chakra Scapels. He took a deep breath and flipped in through the window.

He quietly walked along the roof, using chakra concentration in his feet, towards Shibo so that he could kill her in her sleep.

"Good night, Shibo Uirusu~" he whispered.

But, just as he swiped at her, she poofed away in a puff of smoke and the real Shibo lunged out from the other side of the bed with Kusanagi. Kabuto jumped back, flipping onto his feat, narrowly dodging the blade.

"Kuh... fucking Kage Bunshin..." Kabuto snarled, adjusting his glasses.

"I heard you when you landed on the roof, baka!" Shibo explained, "Now I'm gonna kill you with this new energy I have!"

Shibo jumped over the bed and swiped at Kabuto, who ducked under the attack and made a shot at Shibo's stomach. Shibo easily diverted Kusanagi to the ground and used it to flipp herself around and kick Kabuto in the back of the head.

"Very good, Shibo..." Kabuto muttered, readjusting his glasses again, "but... not good enough!"

Kabuto rushed out the window, flipping up above the opening where Shibo couldn't see him.

"Hey! Get back here!" Shibo shouted, jumping out into his trap.

Kabuto lunged at her from the wall and cut her down the back with his Chakra Scapel, but he narrowly dodged anything vital. Shibo bled from her mouth a little, but wiped it up and turned to Kabuto, spewing acids at him.

Kabuto managed to swiftly dodge the blast, jumping into the air, but Shibo rocketed towards him in an instant, slicing his front with Kusanagi, leaving a large gash in his chest.

"There, we're even now!" Shibo shouted.

"Heheheheh... Not quite..."

Kabuto, using his Cell Acceleration Healing, almost instantly healed the large wound and was as good as new.

"Now then, shall we resume this little dance?" he said with a smirk.

Shibo pouted and created two Kage Bunshin, each holding a cloned form of Kusanagi. All three Shibos charged at Kabuto, who jumped to the left, throwing an exploding tag attached to a kunai at the three Shibos' feet, knocking out one Kage Bunshin with the blast.

Shibo nodded to her Kage Bunshin and they both dissappeared and reappeared behind and in front of Kabuto, sandwiching him.

"Secret Technique: Double Acid Cannon!"

Both Shibos leaned back and then sprung forward, firing multiple mini-acid-balls at Kabuto from all angles.

"From all angles but up, huh? Foolish..."

Kabuto jumped over the shots and let them nullify eachother mid air and he then through another kunai through the other Kage Bunshin, making it dissappear.

Right after that, Kabuto appeared behind Shibo and used a sweeping kick to knock her onto her back and he slammed a clawed finger into the rooftop. Suddenly, chains wrapped around Shibo's limbs, nailing her down.

"Do you remember this, Shibo Uirusu?" Kabuto asked mockingly, "It's the same technique that Denma used on you... well, tried to use... but, now I'll show you how powerful it truly is!"

Kabuto slammed his fists into the roof at Shibo's feet, turing off his Chakra Scapels. He brought his hands up holding two chains that connected to the ones holding Shibo.

"This technique is actually modeled after the torture device called 'the electric chair' used for interregations. It usually ends in the death of the victim..." Kabuto explained

Shibo realized this and her eyes opened wide and she screamed, "STOP IT! STOP IT NOW!"

Tears rolled down her cheecks as Kabuto chuckled to himself and his glasses shimmered in the night.

"This time, it really is good night, Shibo Uirusus..."

"NO!!!"

"Torture Arts: Electric Shackles!"

A sudden electric bolt rushed through the chains and electricuted Shibo in every inch of her body, causing her to spit up blood and convulse violently. Shibo barely managed to stay awake after it was over.

"Oh? You survived?" Kabuto remarked, "Well... you won't survive anothe-"

"I don't think that will be necessary." said a stern voice floating in the night sky.

"Who the fuck are you!?" Kabuto shouted, turning in anger.

There, shining vibrantly in front of the moonlight, two huge and glorious white-feathered wings spread wide behind him, floated the priest from the church, his entire being illuminated by the shining moon behind him. His feathers sparkled in the beautiful moon lit night as they fell off and slowly floated to the sand.

"I'm afraid I can't let you make such sin, Kabuto Yakushi. As such, I will pass the necessary judgement upon your dirtied soul. Are you ready to repent?"

"Fufufu... HAHAHAHAH!!! What the hell are you talking about?!" Kabuto shouted in rage, "If you wanna interfere, I'll just have to kill you, too!!!"

"... A foolish decision, child..." the man sighed, "... I have no choice... Now I must pass your judgement on my own... prepare to accept and repent, Kabuto Yakushi, your time has come."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 2, 2009)

*I swear to god that guy seems fimiliar... his name escapes me. I bet I really liked him though. Was he like an angel in your other FF on here?

EDIT: *finally catches up on most chapters* Did you put a god damn church in it? Omg!  Trinity Blood all over again...*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 2, 2009)

shibo should kill that bastard.........


----------



## Franky (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes. There is motherfucking church. Got a problem with that?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 2, 2009)

hopefully not.....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm here~

 Poor Shibo...
Shibo: I've had everything done to me! ^^
*shoots her* Now you have
Shibo:


----------



## Franky (Oct 2, 2009)

I lol'd.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 2, 2009)

now thats weird........


----------



## Candy (Oct 2, 2009)

Sup franky, I plan on reading this


----------



## Franky (Oct 2, 2009)

Then read it. lolz


----------



## Franky (Oct 3, 2009)

*~PAY ATTENTION!!!~*

Soon enough, I will finish my drawing of some of my faverite OC's of mine. Currently, this picture includes (front to back) Noir, Lag, Hiruma, Asears, Eeda, Itaru, Denma, and Kamizo.

Beware readers of New era... Noir, Lag, Hiruma, Asears, Eeda, Itaru, Denma, and Kamizo all look far diffrent then you may have ever thought... plus, I remodeled a lot of them all together.

Like~ Noir: Darker, sterner, more in character; Lag: bigger, more robotic, more youthful, general other redesigns; Hiruma: barrel on back, strawhat, simpler & younger; Asears: sharper, seriously younger; Eeda: general other redesigns, looks a bit younger, darker, crazier, bloodier, ect; Itaru: general other redesigns, new weapons, more childish, girlier; Denma: general other redesigns, crazier, taller, bloodier, ect; Kamizo: simpler, darker, generally sticks to the New Era design.

Yup. I felt like telling you all what I was doing. Btw, this image isn't done yet~


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 3, 2009)

thats nice to know


----------



## Franky (Oct 3, 2009)

lolz... I added Komacki in the back...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 4, 2009)

*You should make a mini- Denma. It'd be hilarious and great.

Oh... and... I gots an Itachi ring.*


----------



## Franky (Oct 4, 2009)

Itachi ring is BS.

I gots a Deidara ring. That's where the shit is.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 4, 2009)

ah.........okay then......


----------



## Franky (Oct 4, 2009)

I SUCK!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 4, 2009)

no comment............


----------



## Franky (Oct 4, 2009)

stfu, i know i know i suck!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2009)

* I'm not insulting your favoritre Akatuski member! Don't insult mine!! At least Deidara didn't live to kill a gay man. DAmmit! That was an insult!

Your characters heads a square shaped. It's like something off of cartoon network...*


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2009)

lolz... my art isn't that bad. If you tell me not to insult gay uchiha, then do not insult my art. Or I will kill you. Simple as that.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 5, 2009)

my art is better than that, just saying


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *You should make a mini- Denma. It'd be hilarious and great.
> 
> Oh... and... I gots an Itachi ring.*





Franky said:


> Itachi ring is BS.
> 
> I gots a Deidara ring. That's where the shit is.


I HAVE AN OROCHIMARU RING


Franky said:


> I SUCK!!!
> *Spoiler*: _piccy:zaru_


At least it's proportional, my heads are bigger than most other body parts


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Oct 5, 2009)

Its better than my art. The only thing I've been able to draw is the Ninja Turtles. T T


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 5, 2009)

This is pretty decent. Only up to ch6 though. Your art isn't that bad. At least it not Chibi.......

Can I put in an OC request? PM or in the thread?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 5, 2009)

you have to PM him


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ah, I see,thanks SL! Well Franky your art is not that bad. Here's a sample of my shitty art to make you feel better.(or worse, though I hope not.  )

[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Grrblt, Merlin, Kilowog, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Memos, Hiroshi, Chainer, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Distracted, Green Lantern, Geg, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, Para, destroy_musick, Serp, Aphrodite, EvilMoogle, Keollyn, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, StrawHat4Life, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime, Reznor, Azure Flame Kite, Naruto, Dragonus Nesha, Id, Hollie

Posted by:


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 5, 2009)

everyone is posting their art nowz.......i feel left out.......not. lol


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 5, 2009)

That's pretty good. though when I first looked at it I was like "Wait, why isn't she wearing pants?". Though her outfit kinda reminds me of Naruto's.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 5, 2009)

eh, it seemed to be the only outfit that would suit her personality. lolz


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> This is pretty decent. Only up to ch6 though. Your art isn't that bad. At least it not Chibi.......
> 
> Can I put in an OC request? PM or in the thread?


Yes.

And what happened that made it worse?


Itachifan727 said:


> Ah, I see,thanks SL! Well Franky your art is not that bad. Here's a sample of my shitty art to make you feel better.(or worse, though I hope not.  )
> 
> all the current bets (and their maintainers) of the FC


I lol'd at Naruto, just because of what it looks like he's doing


Sasuke Luver said:


> everyone is posting their art nowz.......i feel left out.......not. lol


... Yours is more realistic


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2009)

*Everyone's posting art. Well... crap... I got no scanner.
Damn.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 6, 2009)

Franky said:


> ... Yours is more realistic



why thank you


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 6, 2009)

HAI GUISE I HAS MY OWN DENMAS TO SHOWS OFF, TOO JUST CLICK DA LINKS, cause I dunno how to post DA images to here... 

The lulz 

And chappy plz?


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2009)

I'ma write when my HW goes down

IT'S LIKE A BEAST AND IT WON'T STAY DOWN!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 7, 2009)

chap please!!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2009)

Okie... *is lonely on msn*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 7, 2009)

.................*hugs shibo*


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2009)

For the sake of Sasuke Luver's possible manhood, he/she'd better be a girl...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 7, 2009)

Franky said:


> Yes.
> 
> And what happened that made it worse?



Spelling/Grammar stuff mianly.



Franky said:


> I lol'd at Naruto, just because of what it looks like he's doing



Naruto? Eh, you don't see the scar on his left eye?  It's Kakashi........and Sasuke Luver is a girl as well.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 7, 2009)

don't worry! I'm a girl! I swear on my mother's life! I was only trying to be nice!!


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Spelling/Grammar stuff mianly.


Ah~ so it's not the story?

Well, the grammar and stuff is mainly because I'm used to writing it on word, by mine is messed up, so no spell check.


Sasuke Luver said:


> don't worry! I'm a girl! I swear on my mother's life! I was only trying to be nice!!


I was jk!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 7, 2009)

..............i feel like an idiot.........


----------



## bibbibgir (Oct 7, 2009)

Sasuke Luver said:


> ..............i feel like an idiot.........



Out of the many posts, this one attract my attention. I believe it is possible for anyone to participate. 
Excellent !  I like it very much.


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2009)

Good job. Now she feels worse.

+reps!

Edit~
There you go. I made your rep bar 4 times as big~


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2009)

*-_-#
Lots of chatting... I need something to read...*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 8, 2009)

same here. wheres the chap???


----------



## Franky (Oct 11, 2009)

Sorry

I've become obsessed with Bleach


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 11, 2009)

Chappy? ;___;


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 11, 2009)

Franky said:


> Sorry
> 
> I've become obsessed with Bleach



Now you know some of my problems.


----------



## Franky (Oct 11, 2009)

omg... I see what you did there...


----------



## Franky (Oct 13, 2009)

*Chapter 13*

Crappy, short chapter... I'm sorry, I'm tired...

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 13~ Broken Hearts, Shattered Halos, and Lost Love (part.2)_ 



The priest floated in the air, his angel wings spread wide, staring sternly at Kabuto. Shibo was chained to the roof, slowly losing her grip on reality and only catching a glimpse of her savior.

"Bastard... Judgement? I'll kill you!" shouted Kabuto, enraged.

"So be it, sinner."

Kabuto lunged at the priest through the air, but the priest disappeared in a flurry of feathers, reappearing behind Kabuto.

"Angel Feathers..."

His wings suddenly wrapped around Kabuto. He felt a sharp pain in every nerve of his body, ripping his nerves apart.

"This attack engulfs the enemy in my wings. The more sins one has committed, the stronger this attack it."

Kabuto shriekded in the night, falling to the roof. The priest just levitated in the night sky, looking down on Kabuto.

"You... think... that you can beat me?"

Kabuto stood, shaking in pain and anger, preparing to counter. Suddenly, out of thin air, Denma appeared, a sadistic smile on his face as always.

"Shut-up, Kabuto-kun, this is Noir, the fallen angel of the sand... there is no way you're going to win... back out..."

Kabuto bowed, frovzen for a moment, and dissappeared into the night. Denma smiled crazily as Noir stared into his soul.

"You... you have sinned worse than that man... you shall repent as well..."

"So~, Noir-kun, you finally reveal your location..."

"Yes."

"Why not coming back to my side, Noir-kun~?"

"You were the one who dragged me to this wretched planet in the first place, you sick man."

"I know, so why not?"

"Because, you are evil and greedy. And you killed her..."

"Killed who?"

"My love."

Noir suddenly dissappeared. Denma spun around quickly catching Noir's fist as he brought it up to Denma's chest. But, overpowering Denma, Noir still managed to punch Denma into the air, splattering blood onto the roof.

"Heh heh... gotcha~!"

Noir froze, suddenly unable to move his body.

"Aren't buzzer pranks just amazing?" asked Denma, revealing a prick on his palm, dripping with blood.

Noir glanced at his knuckles, noticing the slight stinging sensation.

"This drug will paralyze you completely, Noir-kun~... I'll force you to come back to my side!"

"Stop right there, Denma!"

A girl, cloaked in bandages and belted clothing, appeared in the night, a crescent moon-shaped scythe shining in the moon, and a crescent badge on her cloak. Her face was completely masked.

"Take another step and I'll kill you."

"Oh~? Who are you~?"

"None of your business..."

The masked woman attacked Denma, attempting to slice him in two. Denma barely managed to catch the scythe using his scapels.

"Damn... you're strong~!"

"As are you!"

The girl backed off and jumped back at Denma, but Denma grabbed Noir and jumped off onto another building.

"Heh heh! See ya later, mysterious man~!"

"Damnit..."

The girl turned and grabbed Shibo, taking her back to her hospital bed.

~~~

The next morning, Shibo woke up with more testing going on around her. Pissed, she ripped off the equipment and shot out of bed, acting like she was still fighting.

Lag burst into the room, barely managing to dodge a kunai.

"Shibo! Calm down!!!"

"Huh? Where's that snake Kabuto?!?!?!"

"He's gone... it's morning..."

"Oh..."

"Get back in bed you silly girl..."

~~~

Now, Shibo's injuries were suddenly back, although she wasn't dying, but this still shook Lag, so he went back to the church where Noir was.

"Hey! Old man!!!" Lag shouted.

"Who're you looking for?" asked an old lady.

"The priest who lives here..."

"Oh, him? He hasn't been around since yesterday..."

"Hmmm... could it be..."

"I fear something awful has happened to him..."


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 13, 2009)

Epiiiiic~~~


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 14, 2009)

finally! but, very good.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 14, 2009)

*Well that's cool... Angel-boy and Denma once worked together... what a creepy thought...*


----------



## Franky (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a new character... and I also just realized what drives me to write more... it's new characters


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 15, 2009)

*Uh... huh...

Spoiler:  



... do you want another new character?


*


----------



## Franky (Oct 15, 2009)

lemme guess...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 16, 2009)

0.o now i wonder.......


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 16, 2009)

*Wonder what? When the chappy comes out? *


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 16, 2009)

Stop nagging him D: Whenever we nag him, the chappys aren't as good ;.;


----------



## Franky (Oct 16, 2009)

*burp* writing...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 16, 2009)

Franky said:


> *burp* writing...



lol.....hey, what ever became of sasuke?


----------



## Candy (Oct 16, 2009)

Franky said:


> *burp* writing...



Dont write, read jojo


----------



## Franky (Oct 16, 2009)

*Cha-Cha-Cha-Chapter 14(.5)*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 14~In the Blue of Day, Under Flying Clouds, a Hero Appears!_ 



Denma managed to escape with Noir as his hostage into the forests near the desert, on his way back to his hideout. The night had faded as he traveled and it was now the middle of the day. He stopped to rest and gather his bearing when he heard a rustling in the trees.

"Oh~? Who's there~?" Denma called out.

"In the blue of of day, under flying clouds, a hero appears! Enter, Hinabi Hiyori!" shouted a girl from above, jumping down into the clearing, discarding the cloak that she had been wearing the night before when she saved Shibo.

"Ah~ so you're the girl who stopped me~?"

"UUOOHHH!!! THAT'S RIGHT! I'M HINABI HIYORI!" the girl shouted with a grin, flipping her black scythe onto her shoulder, "I'm here to stop you, Dr. Denma Duom!"

Hinabi wore the lightly colored lower half of a samurai's traditional armor, her large breasts wrapped in bandages. She wore bangles on each of her wrists, a white one on her right, and a black one on her left, and the same went for her ankles. She wore wooden sandals and a necklace with the ying yang symbol. Her snow-white hair was tied in a large pony tail that reached her waist.

"So... why don't you try to stop me, little girl~?"

Hinabi chraged at Denma, spinning the large scythe around herself with ease, and slash at him. Denma easily jumped it, but Hinabi dissappeared and suddenly reappeared behind him and stabbed him with a sword. She then reappeared back where she had been when Denma dodged and caught him off guard, slicing his chest with her scythe.

"Is that good enough for you, Denma?!"

"D-damnit!" shouted Denma, gripping his chest and falling to the ground.

Suddenly, his skin around the cut started to turn pale, dying off, and he felt it.

"ARGHH!" he shouted in agony, "What on earth is this? Poison?"

"Exactly! You see, this scythe's name is Hiyori!" Hinabi began to explain, "Anything she cuts will be poisoned and that person's body will die at a growing pace as the poison spreads and eats away at their muscles!"

"D-DAMN!!!" Denma shouted, his body failing him.

"You're no match for me, Denma!"

"Is that so?"

Kabuto suddenly flew from the trees, throwing three kunai at Hinabi. Hinabi dodged, but Kabuto was able to get Denma.

"I've seen this before, actually... the poison can be stopped with this," Kabuto explained, readying a drug, "I've been watching and I made this from some supplies I had on me..."

Kabuto pressed the drug into the original wound, and Denma screamed in pain. But, after a few seconds, his body completely regained its color and Denma shakily lifted himself.

"Are you o-"

Denma punched Kabuto in the side of the head, sending him spiralling into a tree.

"So.. you wish to test my anger... well... I'll show you a special something... Hi-na-bi-kun~!"



*Spoiler*: _Chapter 14.5~In the Black of Night, Under Glowing Stars, a Hero Appears!_ 



"Something... special?" Hinabi asked.

"Yes... watch me now~"

Denma casually walked over to Kabuto. Suddenly, he opened his mouth. But, this time, it was so big that his own cheek tore. He began eating Kabuto, who woke up when he started and began screaming for his life.

Denma splattered Kabuto's blood and guts all over the trees and grass. The scarlet liquid dripped from Denma's mouth and stained his clothes. He savored every last drop and ate Kabuto's blood veins like noodles.

All through out, Kabuto was awake, screaming and shouting for help, engulfed in pain. Denma ignored him, shredding his body piece by piece. The scene turned into a gorey hell of organs and blood.

Denma even ate the very bones like pockey. Everything was red and a sense of fear was instilled in the area. Nothing move except for Denma and Kabuto. Denma finished it off by eating his glasses, his own mouth gushing blood from the glass.

Nothing was left of Kabuto but the blood stains on the trees and ground.

"You... you monster..." Hinabi whispered, trembling with fear.

"Heheheh..." Denma chuckled, tilting his head with a grin and staring at Hinabi with sadistic eyes, "And you're next, Hi-na-bi-kun~!"

"OH, MY~<3! DENMA-KUN~<3!" shouted an infatuated voice out of no where, "How did you achieve something like that, you brilliant man~<3!"

Suddenly, Hinabi's staff begen to glow red and morphed into a shape that mirrorred Hinabi. The person standing in the staffs place was the spitting image of Hinabi, but her hair was black and the lower armor she wore was darker colored.

"In the Black of Night, Under Glowing Stars, a Hero Appears! Enter, Hiyori Hinabi!" shouted the new girl.

"Hiyori, what are you doing! He'll find out!"

"Shut-up, baka!" Hiyori shouted, "KAWAI DENMA-KUN~<3!!! YOU CAN EXPERIMENT ON ME ALL YOU WANT~<3<3<3!!!"

Denma laughed at the two girls. Hinabi grabbed Hiyori's ankle and started swinging her around in the air.

"Turn back into a scythe before he kills us!"

"Fine!"

Hiyori glowed red again and morphed back into a scythe, which Hinabi caught.

"Oh~ I get it... The one in love with me turns into a scythe, which you use, and you turn into a sword, which she uses~!" Denma commented, already discovering their abilities.

"Damn... now he knows..." whispered Hinabi.

"Who cares.. TAKE ME, DENMA-KUN~<3<3<3!!!" shouted Hiyori from the scythe.

"With pleasure, Hi-yor-i-kun~!"

"KAWAI~<3<3<3<3<3!!!"


----------



## Franky (Oct 17, 2009)

Denma is a god damn beast.:ho

And now he's a pimp, too.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 17, 2009)

I love them Awesome chappy, BTW

Shibo: The scythe is a bitch =3=
Well, who's in love with a dead man~?
Shibo: YOU >>+


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 17, 2009)

**shudder* Wow slightly disturbing... Somehow Hiyori reminded me of Huges little daughter in FMA.


Spoiler:  



Winry: How old are you going to be?
Elisia: Tw... *thinking* Three! ^^
Winry: .... o.o...
Winry&Huges: KAWAI~~~~!!!!!


*


----------



## Franky (Oct 17, 2009)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> I love them Awesome chappy, BTW
> 
> Shibo: The scythe is a bitch =3=
> Well, who's in *love with a dead man*~?
> Shibo: *YOU >>+*


I'm still here.


Miss Fortune said:


> **shudder* Wow slightly disturbing... Somehow Hiyori reminded me of Huges little daughter in FMA.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



I have no idea what the furk you just said


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 17, 2009)

*Well someone doesn't watch FMA...*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 17, 2009)

*claims Franky* Yesh you are :3 *huggles like your chibi mtn dew* 
Shibo:


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 17, 2009)

Gah, I haven't been reading lately and I forgot to get you my OC request. I just finished a 12ch 40pg manga series I don't think I can read any more for today. It will make my brain explode trying to catch up from where I am now. I do like this fic though.

Just wanted to say I'm still here and keep going on this. And in case you are wondering, the manga I read was The Melancholy Of Suzumiya Haruhi.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 17, 2009)

*Tell you the truth, because I have ADD in many ADD occasions; I tried to read that manga and my attention went... blah...

I don't blame you.*


----------



## Franky (Oct 18, 2009)

This thread makes me lol...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 18, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *Tell you the truth, because I have ADD in many ADD occasions; I tried to read that manga and my attention went... blah...
> 
> I don't blame you.*



It's okay. Just ver very odd. 

"I have ponytail fetish" made me lol so damn hard.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 18, 2009)

*O.o
Uh... huh...*


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Franky (Oct 18, 2009)

I thought you were saying YOU actually had one

I have much stranger fetishes


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 18, 2009)

No,no. I'm not gay........lol.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow, I have no idea what's going on.

Codi: Me neither. The people here are crazy.

I dont think you shouldve said that.

Codi: Why?

If they take offense to that, your a dead man.

Codi: Oh, I'm sure they wont be offended by that.

Ok, have it your way. But if they try to kill you, dont come runnin to me.


----------



## Franky (Oct 19, 2009)

Are you talking about the story or us chatting?
Denma: Crazy? Who's Crazy? ME~? No~! That's just stupid~!

Anyway, yeah, I got a new furking set.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 19, 2009)

*I have many comments to say... but I'm just going to comment on Franky's right about this.

Yes. Your set looks like Mayuri raped Nemu, is saying 'You're next, bitch', and it looks like Nemu enjoyed it.

*shudder, Shudder, SHUDDER**


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 19, 2009)

Shibo: i'm crazy and damn proud of it =3=
Same here =_='
Shibo: Go get a nap, dammit! ><+
*goes away for a nap*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 19, 2009)

Holy fuck!? this is what happens when my laptop dies and I'm away!?


----------



## Franky (Oct 19, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *I have many comments to say... but I'm just going to comment on Franky's right about this.
> 
> Yes. Your set looks like Mayuri raped Nemu, is saying 'You're next, bitch', and it looks like Nemu enjoyed it.
> 
> *shudder, Shudder, SHUDDER**


Exacta.


Sasuke Luver said:


> Holy fuck!? this is what happens when my laptop dies and I'm away!?



KEEP UP!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 19, 2009)

Franky said:


> Exacta.
> 
> 
> KEEP UP!



I TRY! IT'S NOT MY FAULT MY LAPTOP GOT FUCKED UP WITH A DAMN PROGRAM!


----------



## Franky (Oct 19, 2009)

Chill~

I was kidding...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 19, 2009)

Franky said:


> Chill~
> 
> I was kidding...



im sorry....just ticked off.......


----------



## Franky (Oct 19, 2009)

I can see that.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 19, 2009)

Franky said:


> I can see that.



sorry..........my bad.....my computer deleted my next chap for my fic that was in progress and i don't remember most of it.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 19, 2009)

*Improvise! I'm an expert at that.

That's why I have soo many ffs.*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 19, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *Improvise! I'm an expert at that.
> 
> That's why I have soo many ffs.*



I'm working on it.


----------



## Franky (Oct 20, 2009)

i may write when I get home... depends on if I can imagine the grotesque new Denma stuff and actually contain it in my head for the whole school day...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 20, 2009)

Just think like Denma would. That's how I think of new charas


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 20, 2009)

Franky said:


> i may write when I get home... depends on if I can imagine the grotesque new Denma stuff and actually contain it in my head for the whole school day...



*Let me tell you something that will probably help you:

CLICK HERE ----> 
Spoiler:  




Spoiler:  




Spoiler:  



Mayuri rapes Nemu.
Spoiler:  




Spoiler:  



Then Nemu decides to cheat on Mayuri with Kenpachi. Battle royal.














*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 20, 2009)

lol. nice clara


----------



## Franky (Oct 20, 2009)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Just *think like Denma would*. That's how I think of new charas


I did. in 3rd period. I almost got expelled.


Miss Fortune said:


> *Let me tell you something that will probably help you:
> 
> CLICK HERE ---->
> Spoiler:
> ...



Bankai. GG.

Ken can't get anywhere near Mayuri without dropping due to the poisons. Then Mayuri can Shunpo away from the one captain who DOESN'T have Shunpo.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh, that must've been fun


----------



## Franky (Oct 20, 2009)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Oh, that must've been fun



We had a journal entry. We were supposed to write what we would do to people if we could do anything possible to them...

Mine was...

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd poison the world's drinking water and laugh as everyone writhed in pain and take sadistic pleasure in their deaths.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 20, 2009)

That sounds like something I'd do as well


----------



## Franky (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd make everyone drink urine, then eat their own shit


----------



## Franky (Oct 20, 2009)

My little Shibo-chan~pek


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 20, 2009)

*grins* Of course, there'd be exceptions to this, and they will get to eat cake~pek


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 21, 2009)

*Oh god... love talk... 

What's weird is that I agree with it... crap...

Lol. Beetlejuice!!!*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 22, 2009)

0.o    random much???


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 22, 2009)

*Hey... Beetlejuice is great.

Micheal Keaton=Comedy King*


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Oct 22, 2009)

Beetlejuice is fukin awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franky (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm a Jinchuriki. What now?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 23, 2009)

Franky said:


> I'm a Jinchuriki. What now?



call the akatsuki?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 23, 2009)

*Good for you. You're Naruto. How do you feel? Jk.*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 23, 2009)

I has hidden rank


----------



## Franky (Oct 24, 2009)

second the convo in the BBD reaches 2000 I'll lose like 200 posts anyway


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 24, 2009)

*uh huh... why?

Oh and... chappy... watever..*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 24, 2009)

yea, wheres the chap?


----------



## Franky (Oct 26, 2009)

Up your ass, check it.

Do you not remember when it was said not to push?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 26, 2009)

>.<

thats not nice


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 26, 2009)

*I'm trying not to get banned for spam.

@franky: I see you have to Queen Amedala version of Mayuri. *


----------



## Franky (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh you.


----------



## Franky (Oct 30, 2009)

Sorry for lack of updates.

I was moved into pre-AP Art, so I've had to catch up in there...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 30, 2009)

*How the hell is there pre-AP art...?
and how the hell do you find so many pictures for your sets?!*


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Dec 16, 2009)

Iz u gonna continuez?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 16, 2009)

Franky is really busy


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 16, 2009)

Yea. have to wait if you want to read more


----------



## Franky (Dec 27, 2009)

Sasuke luver speaks teh truth... patience is a virtue...

Have a sudden urge to continue this...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 27, 2009)

And teh epic is here!
*showing off new set* Thank you, hun~pek


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 28, 2009)

lol. nice set shibo


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank Frankypek
I found it on a site only he, Revy and I know of


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 28, 2009)

O.o i don't wanna know???


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 3, 2010)

Shibo, your set is pure gold.

Find some X-rated stuff of that for me would ya? ;P


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks, Clara  But, I won't share this site with really anyone


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 3, 2010)

Don't be racist. Shibo, you're being racist against a poor Dutch/German/Irish/Italian/Russian/Czech/Poolish girl!!

Racist... I'm watchin you...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 7, 2010)

Calm down Clara.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh no, another racist getting all up in my case?

God damn! I'm a victim of society here!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 10, 2010)

I am back! And older than before......my b0day was this week. Now I can finally PM Franky my OC request, if it's not too late anyways.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 14, 2010)

Update the damn fic! lol,jk. but seriously.......


----------



## Franky (Jan 16, 2010)

Itachifan727 said:


> I am back! And older than before......my b0day was this week. Now I can finally PM Franky my OC request, if it's not too late anyways.



It's not to late...

Go ahead and pm it...

I'll probly update at some point this weekend, I have a 3-day one afterall~


----------



## Franky (Jan 16, 2010)

*Chapter 15*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 15~Denma's Madness_ 



Denma lunged through the air at Hinabi, who sliced at him using Hiyori in her scythe form. Denma jumped into the air his arm extended towards Hinabi, but Hiyori partially morphed out of her scythe form to grab his arm before it reached.

"I've got you now, love~~~<3!!!" Hiyori shouted.

"Oh do you now?"

Denma then bit off his own arm, splattering blood everywhere. The girls both watched in horror as Denma's arm exploded out of his chest and back into place in a giant blast of blood. He flexed his fingers a bit, adjusting his new limb.

"See~? You can't get me, Hiyori-kun~, Hinabi-kun~"

Just then, the fallen arm exploded into black blood, filled with the nano leeches from Denma's body. Hiyori and Hinabi fell back quickly enough to avoid it, though.

"Good reflexes, you two... now, we shall try something a little harder~!"

Denma then screamed at the top of his lungs. The cry filled the forest, and froze the girls stiff. Denma took the chance to latch himself to Hinabi, who spun arround in terror.

"Good night~"

Denma's chest burst open as he laughed crazily, splattering blood all over Hinabi, who instantly fell to the ground due to the infectious bacteria. Hiyori was safe in her scythe form.

"HINABI!!!" shouted Hiyori in terror, "Wake up! Hinabi!"

"HYAHAAHAH~!!! It seems even that stupid girl will succumb to my body~!" Denma cackled as his chest reformed.

"I won't forgive you! You monster!"

"Why thank you~"

Hiyori shouted in rage as she jumped at Denma.

"You just don't learn..." Denma muttered, ripping his eye from its socket, "every part of my body is a deadly biohazard!"

Denma, with a sadistic smile, tossed the eye at Hiyori as his eye socket bled all over his face. The ball exploded, sending blood all over Hiyori.

"What the fuck is this?! I can't see!" Hiyori shouted, her pupils becoming cloudy.

"My eye contains a virus that will instantly infect its target~! Don't worry, it isn't perminent~!"

Denma then took a deep breath and shrieked at Hiyori, sending visible ripples through the air, pushing Hiyori back.

"You won't be able to hear me now~" Denma smiled, wiping his lip, "my voice can paralyze the eardrums by sending airborne bacteria straight to them via sound waves!"

"D-damn..." Hiyori said, losing her balance and gasping for air...

Hiyori's head was pounding, she couldn't see, and she couldn't hear... The stench of blood was all she could make out...

"You'd better hurry~ your sister seems to be dying~!" Denma said, as Hinabi screamed in agony on the ground, but her shout fell upon dead ears.

Hiyori suddenly felt Denma's lips against hers...

"A gift, my dear~... farewell, I don't think I'll be seeing you again~!"

Denma laughed and lifted Noir onto his shoulders and jumped away into the trees, leaving the two girls covered in blood, on top of a blood-covered field...

~~~

The two girls soon awoke in a dark and dreary room.

"Ah... you're awake... excuse the gloominess, but you're currently in Orochimaru's base.." Sasuke Uchiha said, with Yuki around his shoulder.

The two girls then fell asleep as suddenly as they woke up...

~~~

"Denma... How dare you do what you did to MY daughter..."

"Oh~~? And what will YOU do about it~?"

"I'll kill you."

"How?"

Orochimaru stood in Denma's way, just outside of his base. His face was dark and enraged, but Denma was as insane and sadistic as ever.

"I'll crush every bone in your body and make you apologize before I kill you."





More chapters later, that's why this one is short... plus, I had to end it at the cliffhanger~


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 16, 2010)

Dun let Oro Daa-daa Dieeeee...

Shibo: ;___; *emoemoemo*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 16, 2010)

Woho!! good chap as always


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 16, 2010)

Bown Chicka Bown Bown~~~~!

Denma sex. Alright.

Giggity.


----------



## Franky (Jan 16, 2010)

Likely another chapter tommorow afternoon, but I'm going to bed now...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 17, 2010)

Woo Whooo! More Denma sex!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 17, 2010)

Clara, if you saw my DA page or the convos Franky and I have, you'd be very pleased...


----------



## Franky (Jan 17, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Clara, if you saw my DA page or the convos Franky and I have, you'd be very pleased...



sssshhhh~

Those are personal matters and I don't want to be arrested...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 17, 2010)

Remember that RP we had? I loved it!

Maybe I should post some Denma and Shibi fanart


----------



## Franky (Jan 17, 2010)

I should draw Denma + Hiyori + Hanabi


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 17, 2010)

I can~




There's my current fanarts


----------



## Franky (Jan 17, 2010)

I'll probably be writing soon... if Shibo lets me off MSN, that is...


----------



## Franky (Jan 17, 2010)

*Chapter 16*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 16~A Father's Duty_ 



Orochimau lunged towards Denma, creating some hand signs midair.

"Mandara no Jin!" Orochimaru shouted, spewing venomous snakes from his mouth.

"HYAHAHAA~!! Pathetic!" Denma shouted, plucking one of his hairs and throwing Noir aside.

He simply blew the hair towards the raining snakes, which all suddenly lit aflame, falling to the ground burnt black. Just as the flames began to subside, Orochimaru burst through with Kusanagi in blind rage, swinging the sword madly at Denma's neck.

Denma caught the sword. In his teeth.

Denma went to punch Orochimaru in the gut, but his body swerved sideways to avoid it. Orochimaru then swerved the blade to cut open Denma's cheek.

"Ha... that hurt a little, Oro-kun~" Denma sneered, wiping his mouth.

"You're not allowed to talk to me!"

Orochimaru made a plus sign with his fingers as he charged at Denma, summoning two Kage Bunshins at his side. Both of the bunshins jumped to the side and attacked.

Denma jumped one of their low kicks, but the other shot snakes out of his sleeve, biting Denma and throwing him towards the real Orochimaru. Denma laughed as he extended his arms to the ground and launched himself above Orochimaru, cutting himself and raining his bacteria-filled blood onto Orochimari.

Orochimaru screamed in agony, but then his mouth opened wide and a new body sprouted from the original, leaving it like snake skin.

"Hyahahah! You seem to have avoided it, but you seem tired none-the-less, Orochimaru~!"

Without a word, Orochimaru shot Kusanagi like a missile from his mouth, stabbing Denma's chest. Denma easily pulled it out, but Orochimaru was ready.

"Sen'ei Ta-Jashu!" Orochimaru shouted, hundreds of snakes extending from his sleeves towards Denma.

Denma grabbed a snake and flung himself over the others, taking a breath and screaming at Orochimaru. Noticing the sound waves in the air, Orochimaru ducked to the side and avoided it.

When he looked up, Denma's arm was extending towards him. He grabbed the wrist and pulled. With a flick of his wrist, Kusanagi got the way of Denma's head and sliced straight through it.

Denma's body landed with a thud on the ground as his blood pooled under him.

"Burn in hell..." Orochimaru muttered, standing up and wiping his hands.

"Why don't you~?" whispered Denma, as his pooled blood extended as needles at Orochimaru.

Orochimaru reacted swiftly bu turning and slicing the blood with Kusanagi, jumping back just in case.

"Well, well, well... that one REALLY hurt, Oro-kun... I may just kill you!" Denma gasped, standing up and cracking his neck, the hole still spewing blood from his forehead.

The tissues inside his head suddenly stretched across the hole, one by one, and repaired it completely.

"Hyaahaaha... good as new~"

"DAMNIT!" Orochimaru shouted, extending Kusanagi towards Denma.

Denma jumped onto it and began to run down the blade, kicking Orochimaru in the head. Orochimaru stumbled back as Denma jumped behind him and uppercutted him in the back.

But Orochimaru wasn't through. His body extended and swerved under Denma and wrapped around him.

"Take this! Five Pronged Seal!" Orochimaru said, his fingertips glowing as his jabbed them into Denma's stomach.

"Bad move, my friend..."

Denma's stomach suddenly burst open, bleeding all over Orochimaru, attacking his cells right away. It spread too quickly for him to shed his skin, and Orochimaru fell to the ground, paralyzed.

"Too bad... You had me going for a while... Oro-kun~" Denma muttered, picking up Orochimaru and Noir and waltzing right into his lab.

~~~

Shibo suddenly shot up from a nightmare, sweaty and gasping for breath.

"D... Dad... Dad's in trouble..." she whispered to herself, shaking and pulling her knees to her chest.

She screamed at the top of her lungs. Lag burst into the room to check on her, but a hole had been blown in the wall and Shibo and all of her equipment had dissappeared...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 17, 2010)

At first I was all like "Go, Oro, go!"
Then I was like "Dun die!"
Then "PWNED"
Then""
Then""


----------



## Franky (Jan 17, 2010)

I wonder what Denma's shit would do...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 17, 2010)

We had that conversation yesterday.

You said he didn't shat!

Where is mine L set?? 

:los Sexy time begins shortly.


----------



## Franky (Jan 17, 2010)

ooppsss...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 18, 2010)

God damn your memory...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 18, 2010)

Clara, how was mah fanarts?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 19, 2010)

nice updates.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 19, 2010)

Your fanarts are pretty good! Adorable.


----------



## Franky (Jan 20, 2010)

*Chapter 17*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 17~Angel of Death_ 



"PLEASE!! You've got to help me!!!"

Shibo was sobbing, banging her hand on the door of the Hokage Mansion in Konoha. Two leaf ninja came behind her and tried to retrain her.

"Stop it, little girl, you can't just go banging on that door!"

"Yeah, you need to at least make an appointment or file a request!"

"What's with all the racket!?!?" shouted Tsunade, the current Hokage, slamming the doors wide open.

Shibo jumped out of the two shinobi and onto Tsunade, balling and gripping her shirt.

"Please... Tsunade-sama... Dad's in trouble... Denma took him away!" Shibo begged.

"Oh... you're Orochimaru's daughter, aren't you?" Tsunade asked, patting her head, "I'm sorry, but this village can't hel-"

"Now don't be that way, granny!" said a young man, jumping casually from the building.

Naruto, along with Might Guy, jumped into the group. Apparently, Guy had been training Naruto for the day while Lee took a rest.

"The beautiful beast of Konoha can't let this girl's cry for help go unheard!" shouted Guy gallantly, "Neji, you too, we'll all go and help her!"

Neji, short-tempered as ever, came out from around the corner with his arms crossed.

"Guy-sensei... Tsunade already said-"

"No problem! We'll volunteer!"

Neji grumbled under his breath as Guy gave Shibo a thumbs up and a shine... a man's promise.

"We'll help you get your dad back, for sure!" Guy yelled.

Shibo dropped her head.

"Th-thank-you... Thank-you so much!" she shouted in joy.

~~~

"According to Tsunade-sama, Denma has moved to the Hidden Mist Village," Neji informed Guy, Naruto, and Shibo.

"Cool! We can visit some old friends along the way!" Naruto exclaimed happily.

"Let's go! We'll get there in no time with the power of YOUTH!" Guy shouted, as they all jumped into the trees.

~~~

"Careful... somethings not right..." Neji said, using his Bkakugan to see through the thick mist, "This mist... is full of chakra... it's hard to see through... this is no ordinary mist..."

The four shinobi stepped off the famed Naruto Bridge and into the Hidden Mist Village. But, between the chakra filled mist and Neji's Byakugan, they couldn't make out anything too far away.

"Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!" Naruto said, making a small crowd, "We'll search the town and then release!"

The clones all spread out and the group waited. In a few moments, the clones released and all of their information was given to Naruto.

"Whoa... this is crazy!" he said, afraid of something, "There are dead bodies, bloody as hell, all over the place! It's as if something came and killed them all... But... that's not the worst part... All of the clones weren't released by me, they were all killed..."

"What!?" Guy shouted, jumping into his fighting stance.

Suddenly, Guy and Naruto hit the floor, and Neji pushed Shibo over. Two needles jabbed into the ground, and another two hit Naruto and Guy's pressure points, knocking them out instantly.

"Watch out... someone's here..." Neji whispered.

Shibo was alert, but she couldn't tell where the enemy was.

"Rotation!" Neji shouted, spinning an aura of Chakra around himself and Shibo, swatting a barrage of Senbon Needles to the ground.

Neji turned quickly and pushed Shibo away, just as strange mirrors seemed to matierialize in the mist arround him, with a man waering a mask in all of them.

"Haku... I thought you and Zabuza Momochi died?!" Neji shouted.

Haku was silent, and continued to attack Neji, who swatted the Senbon away.

"SHIBO! WATCH OUT! ZABUZA MUST BE HERE TOO!" Neji shouted.

Just as he said, Zabuza appeared out of the mist, bringing his blade down on Shibo, who barely managed to dodge.

"The ninja books all say you're dead! Why're you here?!" shouted Shibo.

"Denma brought us back to kill everyone here for him... it pains me, and especially Haku, but we have to... or he'll kill us again..."

Shibo shed a tear for the two, who were being forced to fight by a man who brought them back to life for no other reason. She didn't want to fight, but she had to defend herself.

Just then, she heard Neji yell in pain, followed by a thud as he fell to the ground.

"Neji!!!"

"Sorry, little girl..." Zabuza muttered, readying his blade again, "but you're next..."

Zabuza slazhed at Shibo, who managed to pull out Kusanagi and block his blade. She jumped out of the way of a quick Senbon from Haku, and Zabuza follower suit.

_I can't beat them both..._ She thought to herself, _Someone... anyone... Kimimaro... save me..._

Zabuza flew from the mist, shouting in rage, about to slice Shibo in two.

Then, out of nowhere, Haku's bloody body flew into Zabuza, sending him crashing to the ground.

"I won't let anyone lay a hand on Shibo any longer..." said a young man, appearing in the mist, "STAND UP!!! I'M GOING TO KILL YOU!"

"HAKU!!!!" Zabuza shouted, "DAMN YOU!!! I'LL FUCKING RIP YOU LIMB FROM LIMB YOU BRAT!!!"

"Try if you can..."

"Oh I will..." Zabuza said, calming down a little, "And then I'll behead that girl while you watch!"

"I'll protect Shibo-sama with my life... You won't lay a single finger on her ever again!!"

"Who... who are you?" Shibo said shakily.

"An angel of death," he said, "don't worry, I won't let anyone hurt you anymore..."




Rushed, but it'll get to the good parts sooner now...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 21, 2010)

Angel of Death! Yeah! It's my grandpa! Me so happy!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 21, 2010)

O.O holy shi-


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 21, 2010)

I think I knows who it iiiis!!!

Shibo: *licking up the blood* ;u;"


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice chap. cant wait for next


----------



## Franky (Jan 21, 2010)

Denma's sperm instantly makes you 9 months pregnant...


Yes, that includes guys.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh god... I guess you know, don't you Franky.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 22, 2010)

Maybe~

All I shall say for reference:
Dr. Stein= Demna


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 22, 2010)

O.o .......


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh boy aren't my friends speical...

So chappy.


----------



## Franky (Jan 23, 2010)

*Chapter 18*


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 18~Graveyard Trees_ 



"You... You dummy!" shouted Shibo, sobbing and banging on the young man's chest.

The boy simply patted her head and held her close.

"Where the fuck were you?! Daddy's captured and! And! And!" Shibo burst into tears again.

"Shibo... don't cry... brother wouldn't want to see you this way..." responded Komacki Kaguya, alive and well.

"B-but... how?"

"Well, I managed to stop the scalpel from doing any major damage by rearranging my skull and spine at the last second," Komacki explained, "but, although I managed to survive, I took a lot of damage... Thanks to you for distracting Denma, I was able to drag myself away to rest while I healed."

"You... idiot..." Shibo sniffled, rubbing her tears away with her arm.

"Now, now, don't stain that face of yours with tears..." Komacki said, wiping away what was left with his thumb, "Now you just stand back..."

"Are you two done?" asked Zabuza, becoming impatient.

"Just about... now then, I want to show you something new..." Komacki replied, "Dance of the Graveyard Trees!"

Komacki's skin began to tear and rip all over his body, his entire skeleton trudging its way from within. After a moment, Komacki slumped over, gasping a little, as his full skeleton cracked itself into place, alive.

In another moment, he produced another, and one more. In total, he had created three clones of his own skeleton. Each one clattered when they moved and spun their joints, moving in ways a normal human wouldn't be able to.

"What the fuck is this?" Zabuza asked, surprised, "Oh well... Water Clone Jutsu!"

Zabuza created three water clones to match Komacki's skeleton clones. The three water clones morphed into the mist, readying their offense. Just as one brought it's sword to a skeleton's pelvis, the skeleton grabbed its spine and lifted it up, letting the blade pass between the bones.

Then, the other hand suddenly shot up, now a lance, and stabbed through the water clone, dispersing it.

"You see, there being my real skeletons, they all have the same bone-morphing abilities that I do," Komacki commented.

As he explained, the two remaining water clones were beaten by the other two skeletons.

"So what?!" Zabuza said, enraged, "as long as I aim at you, they'll go away, too!"

Zabuza rushed towards Komacki, but, as he got close, a net made from the ribs of the skeletons caught him and and tangled around him. Suddenly, spikes shot out of each bone, putting hundreds of holes in Zabuza, sending him back to the dead in an instant.

"Whew... That always takes a lot outta me..." Komacki sighed, wiping a little sweat from his forehead.

Shibo hugged him right away, tearing up a little.

"Ahahahah... It's ok Shibo, I'm-"

Shibo cut him off, kissing him suddenly. Komacki's eyes shot open and his cheeks turned a little red. Shibo looked to the side a litte, her face burning red.

"I missed you... I thought you were dead..."

"Shibo..."

"Why did you leave?"

Komacki paused, and then grabbed her and spun her around. He pulled her closer and gave her a deeper kiss. After a moment, Komacki put Shibo at arms length, his hands on her shoulders, and smiled.

"Better late than never, right?"

Shibo nodded slightly, blushing even more.

"Now, let's go rescue your dad!"

Shibo's spirits jumped up, and she looked up at Komacki with a sense of hope. She hadn't been able to do anything to beat Zabuza, yet Komacki did it in only a minute.

"What about the others?"

"We'll have to get them on our way out... They'll be out for a little while anyway."

Shibo agreed.

"Now c'mon, let's go and beat Denma to death!" Komacki said, grabbing Shibo's hand and pulling her along a little.

Shibo's face burned bright red again, but she smiled slightly and nodded, ready to face the madman himself...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 23, 2010)

Shibo: 
:33
Shibo: I has happy!
:33


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh god. Romance. Shibo! How dare you cheat on Kimmi!
Bad! Bad! And with his little brother! Bad Shibo! Bad!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 23, 2010)

Franky and I were talking about alot of things last night  One was:
KomaxShibo
DenmaxShibo
>:3


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 23, 2010)

I support DenmaxShibo.

Sadism is FTW


----------



## Franky (Jan 23, 2010)

*Chapter 19*


*Spoiler*: _Resolve of the Retainer_ 



"Here we are..." Komacki said, pushing open the metal doors that led underground.

Shib and Komacki ran down the flight of stairs, coming soon into a large, metal room, lined with wiring and pipelines.

"Hault. I cannot allow further passage into my master's home."

Standing at the opposite side of the room was a tall man, his upper body covered with the upper armor of a samurai. HIs lower half was covered with the traditional ninja leggings. He war a horned headband with no symbol under his black hair, which went down to his shoulders. he carried a large box, brimming with katanas on his back. A fancier sheat, light blue and lined with silver, was at his waist.

"Who are you?" Komacki asked, putting Shibo behind him.

"I am Hiruma Akuno, a samurai who has been hired by Denma-sama."

"Why are you fighting for him?"

"because he saved my wife and gave me the money my family needed."

Komacki honestly didn't want to fight Hiruma. Hiruma was fighting for a noble cause, but on the wrong side.

"Their... white..." said a voice coming form the ground under Shibo.

Shibo shrieked and jumped back as a skinny man wearing scarlet pants and a red vest, lined with gold morphed out of the floor underneath her in a puff of smoke. His orange hair was spiked up and held in place by a thin golden band he wore on his forehead. He twirled a crimson staff, studded with gold, round his back and into his hand.

"Hi everyone! My name is Yun Kong! A bandit hired by Denma from the land of Samurai!" Yun said with a chuckle, "Now, I'll be taking this cutie if you don't mind~!"

Yun flipped in the air and grabbed Shibo with a monkey tail from his backside. He jumped into the rafters and beat open an AC shaft with his staff.

"See'ya later, Komacki-kun~!" Yun shouted, crawling into the shaft.

"Shibo~!!!" Komacki shouted, as Yun closed the opening.

Komacki jumped up, trying to reach the vent, but Hiruma appeared in his way in a flash, slicing at him with two swords pulled from the box on his back. Komacki managed to pull out his bone swords and block with them both just in time.

"You seemed skilled, Komacki-san. But, it would be dishonorable if I were to let you pass. I am sorry, but you must defeat me to pass."

Both Hiruma and Komacki jumped back to where they had started; the exit and entrance.

"Why are you working for Denma?!"

"I do not wish to do so."

"Then why do you?"

"Because I am indebted to him."

Komacki dropped his head. He had no urge now, what-so-ever, to fight Hiruma. Although he needed to save Shibo and Orochimaru, he didn't want to fight.

"Fine... I'll beat you and move on!" Komacki shouted, swallowing any emotions he'd felt.

"Let us have an honorable fight, my friend," replied Hiruma, readying his blades.

~~~

"Shi-bo-kun~"

Denma appeared out of the darkness behind Shibo. She had been tied up in a small room.

Denma ran his hand down her cheek and to her chin, smiling slightly.

"Welcome back, Shibo-kun... you're in for a quite the show~!"

"What do you want with me?"

"Just for you to watch~"

Denma snapped his fingers and a light came on. Orochimaru was tied up on the other side of the cell bars that held Shibo in. Yun Kong stood next to him, a large axe in his hand.

"Now~... what happens when you behead a snake~?"

Shibo stared in horror and began to cry, speechless.

"Now Denma-sama?" asked Yun, scratching his nose.

"Go ahead, Yun-kun~"

All the lights shot out.

"DDDAAAAADDDD!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 23, 2010)

Shibo, it's bad to scream, it can mess with your voice box now
Shibo: *screaming*
...eue"


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 23, 2010)

O.O" i don't think its possible to behead orochimaru....


----------



## Franky (Jan 23, 2010)

Yun JUST did


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 23, 2010)

Dun say that...Shibo's sad ;-;
Shibo: *trying to behead herself* ;-;


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 24, 2010)

OMG!! I know what you mean by 'They're white'!!!! 

You silly perv...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 24, 2010)

We knew that you would know quickly


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 25, 2010)

Just to let you all know, Franky got a virus in his comp, so I dun even know when he'll be on to post chappys

Lesson be told: DO NOT FALL FOR THOSE ANTI-VIRUS SOFTWARE THAT POP UP IN THE BAR-THINGY


----------



## Franky (Jan 26, 2010)

I didn't click on anything.

It's from some site that I went to.


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice clutter story


----------



## Franky (Jan 26, 2010)

Hisagi said:


> Nice clutter story



Is that bad?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 30, 2010)

It's not THAT bad.......just things don't line up so well. And its hard to tell what happens from where.


----------



## Franky (Jan 30, 2010)

Naw, Hisagi told me he meant that their was a lot of spam, not the story...

might be updating soon, watch out for Yun's combat partner, Gadget Rongsuo...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh,lol.......Hmm....his name tells me he might be using guns and other non-ninja technology?


----------



## Franky (Jan 31, 2010)

Ninjas have TVs, computers, and STDs, but no cars or guns...

wtf? They don't even have phones...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 31, 2010)

Because Kishi didn't want to make them look lazy


----------



## Franky (Feb 1, 2010)

Just a minute ago, it said I wasn't allowed to post... wtf?

It's MY FANFIC retards...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 1, 2010)

Too many char limit maybe? Ask a mod.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 1, 2010)

Franky. I has questions.

Chappy? 

and...

Seto Kaiba set?!


----------



## Franky (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes. Fucking Seto Kaiba.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 4, 2010)

*sigh* Oh boy Yugioh abridged... hehe... dog costume fetish...

Chappy. Oh yeah, what's the next one about again?


----------



## Franky (Feb 10, 2010)

Screw the chapter I have Money.


----------



## Franky (Mar 6, 2010)

*Chapter 20*

I feel it's about damn time I updated... Plus, I'm getting Rusty....

meh, here goes something...


*Spoiler*: _Escape_ 



"Let me through!!!" Komacki shouted, clashed swords with Hiruma Akuno once more.

"I am sorry, but I cannot allow you to pass."

"Damnit!!!!"

Komacki was covered in bleeding cuts, and so was Hiruma. The only diffrence was that Hiruma was completely unfaltering in his status, while Komacki was tiring, and fast.

Hiruma flashed out of sight and reappeared behind Komacki. Hiruma's stance was powerful and deadly, but full of openings. Komacki sliced at his chest, while he cut Komacki across the face, nearly puncturing an eye.

"Cut into your skin, to cut your enemy to the bone."

"What the hell does that mean?"

"It means I will sacrifice my body to deal greater harm to you," explained Hiruma, "you see, I almost decppitated you, while the only possible thing you could've done to me is give me a severe, non-fatal injury."

"Damn..."

"You're just lucky to be so agile."

Komacki and Hiruma's sword slid past eachother again as they charged at eachother.

"C'mon! You don't have to serve Denma!"

"I must."

"Fine!!!"

Komacki turned and swerved low, catching Hiruma off guard, bringing his bone sword up to Hiruma's throat.

"Stop now, or I'll pierce your skull!"

"Hmph... Samurai Art: Blade Coffin."

Komacki's eyes shot open, alert. The entire fight, Hiruma had been dropping blades and pulling new ones from the casket on his back, and there were now around 100 blades lying around the room. Suddenly, the blades all shot into the ground, duiving deep into the underground.

In an instant, the blades all shot up under Komacki, who barely managed to jump away at the last moment.

"Hmmm..."

"Why are we fighting?"

"Because I am to protect my master, Denma-sama."

All the while as they spoke, the blades flew around the room, chasing Komacki.

"You don't need to protect someone like him!"

"He helped my family..."

"Don't you get it? He's using you!"

"SO WHAT! JUST SILENCE YOURSELF, INSOLENT BRAT!!!"

In that moment of rage, Komacki appeared behind him, wrapping him with his spine.

"Got'cha... now... you can help me, leave, or I can kill you where you stand."

"..."

"Well?"

"Fine... I'll help you..."

"Good... I'll make sure your family is in no harm after this fight is over!"

~~~

Denma dissappeared. Shibo's head dropped, and she kept on panting.

"Oi?! Are you dying of shock?" Yun asked, rattling the cage bars, "Are you crying?"

A tear fell from her eye, and then another.

"Hahahaha!!!! You're tearing up!!! Over that stupid snake!!!"

"Don't... you... dare... SPEAK HIS NAME!!!"

Shibo shrieked, rattling Yun's ears, causing Yun to fall back on his butt, holding his ears. A wave of chakra exploded from Shibo, sending the bars flying in all directions.

"CALM DOWN!!!" Yun tried to scream above her, but it was no good.

Shibo stood shakily, the chains dangling from her arms. Souls burst through the floor, creating a small crater. The ghastly sights carressed her as she floated mid-air. Her body began to bleed from every crevice, pooling beneath her.

"Shibo... Shibo, Shibo, Shibo..." a smooth voice said from the shadows.

Suddenly, a man dressed in a black coat and dark black jeans, on top of a black and white striped shirt. His shoulder-length black hair lay over his left eye, hiding it from sight.

The man then began to chant something.

_"Five guardians, the holders of the seals, will appear onto you one by one. Until each and every one has been slain, the gates to hell will not open, and all spirits shall be sent back to whence they came..."_ he said, trailing off into an unknown language.

The man then pulled up the hair on his right, revealing a vortex of pure blackness where his eye once was. The spirits surrounding Shibo were instantly absorbed into himself. He then shut his eye and let his hair fall.

"SHIIIBBBBOOOO!!!!" Komacki shouted, bursting through the door, followed closely by Hiruma.

Komacki lunged for Shibo as her body fell, catching her just in time to see the man before he dissappeared in a veil of darkness.

"What... Who...?" Komacki stuttered.

Komacki then felt a burning sensation as a strange, human-like symbol burned itself into his hand.

"What the fuck?!"

"Who let these vermin inside... was it you, Hiruma-san?!" shouted another strange voice.

A clanking could be heard through the room as the floor slid open and a huge mechanical being rised from an elevator shaft. Yun hopped up onto it like a Monkey.

"Komacki Kaguya... what a pleasure!!" shouted a man from a small cockpit, unseen, "I am the great GADGET-SAMA! Denma's technician and creator of this fabulous lab!!"

"Who?"

"Get ready... I'm going to rip you little wrenches from the gears!!!"


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 6, 2010)

CHAPPYCHAPPYCHAAAAAAAAAAPYYYYYYYYY *raepraepraep* :33

I know where you got teh soul ides from~


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 6, 2010)

My Pedo senses are tingling...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Mar 6, 2010)

Awesome. glad to read the update finally lol


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 6, 2010)

Its about time.


----------



## Franky (Mar 14, 2010)

Ummm... Complain and I'll just stop.

I happen to have a life.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Mar 14, 2010)

I was just messin with you Franky.


----------



## Franky (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh hey Franky, chapter up y- FUCKING HATTER!!!!!!
*humps avatar*


----------



## Franky (Mar 16, 2010)

Get off of me. I happen to have a new GF.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not humping you, I'm humping the avatar. Big difference.

I'm pretty sure you don't have bright orange, poofy hair.


----------



## Franky (Mar 26, 2010)

Go ahead, we broke up lol...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 27, 2010)

Anyway... chappy. Sorry, have to nag. It's habit now.


----------



## Franky (Mar 28, 2010)

Bite me     .


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 28, 2010)

Stop fighting Not even Richard and I bicker like this


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 28, 2010)

Excuse me. Gez.


----------



## Franky (Mar 28, 2010)

Your sig scares me lots.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 28, 2010)

Mine? It's from Repo! The Genetic Opera


----------



## Franky (Mar 28, 2010)

Not at all. Yours I try to avoid.

Claras just scares me.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 28, 2010)

I feel kinda insulted by that ;-;


----------



## Franky (Mar 28, 2010)

Tried to make it as not-insulting as possible


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh, well I like the movie. Clara, I think you'd also like it :33


----------



## Franky (Mar 28, 2010)

Probably    .


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 28, 2010)

It can help with developing ideas for the fanfic:33


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 28, 2010)

How is my set scary?

Yes, Shibo, I wanna see de movie. Or play. Whatever...


----------



## Franky (Mar 29, 2010)

The sig just creeps m out a bit.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 1, 2010)

Chappy


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2010)

I have gotten requests from Shibo-kun to finish this Fanfic...

Anyone else want me to complete it?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 17, 2010)

me. i would like to see it finished


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2010)

At least one more person and I'll do it...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 17, 2010)

Rob does, I made him read it, he has no clue what's going on, but he thinks it's good :33


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 17, 2010)

I want you to finish


----------



## Franky (Aug 18, 2010)

4 people? Rob, Shibo, SL, and TA?

Fine.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 19, 2010)

-_- Ahem. Chap. Py.

Pwease.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 29, 2010)

Wherrrrrreeeee's the chappy youuuuu


----------

